# I 1000 quadri più belli di tutti i tempi



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2012)

*I 1000 quadri più belli di tutti i tempi*

Prendo spunto dal titolo di una pagina facebook veramente bellissima. Facciamo una roba simile anche qui. Quando arriviamo a 100 ci fermiamo..o se vogliamo andiamo avanti :mrgreen:
Comincio io

La Zattera della Medusa, Théodore Géricault
ispirato a un fatto realmente accaduto, narra l'odissea di 147 naufraghi della fregata Méduse, imbarcati su una zattera dopo un naufragio. Solo 13 si salvarono.



Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

troppa roba , per ora ho tra le mani questo malfidato di  san tommaso del maestro caravaggio


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

per cambiare musica totalmente con questa song love del più ironico dei surrealisti


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

io ne ho due...
Vergine delle rocce di Leonardo 






e il bacio di hayez


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

"gli ambasciatori"

 di
HANS HOLBEIN il Giovane

http://mariannasquelchepiaceame.blogspot.it/2012/01/gli-ambasciatori-hans-holbein-il.html


Maurizio


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2012)

Forse l'unica opera di valore di questo pittore mediocre. Quando dal dolore nasce un capolavoro. 
William Adolph Bouguereau. La Vergine Consolatrice.
La donna e il bambino sono la moglie e il figlio piccolo morti nello spazio di un anno. L'ho visto dal vivo. Struggente e inquietante.



Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Forse l'unica opera di valore di questo pittore mediocre. Quando dal dolore nasce un capolavoro.
> William Adolph Bouguereau. La Vergine Consolatrice.
> La donna e il bambino sono la moglie e il figlio piccolo morti nello spazio di un anno. *L'ho visto dal vivo. Struggente e inquietante.*
> 
> ...


sai che prima di avere visto dal vero il Bacio non capivo la gente che "sentiva" le opere d'arte?
Si ok. bello. Fantastico. Orribile. Mi limitavo a quello.


Poi ho visto il bacio. E mi sono commossa perchè ne ho sentito tutta la forza.
E da lì è come se la mia scarsa sensibilità emotiva artistica abbia preso un altro percorso.
e mi sono pure ritrovata a piangere ad Assisi davanti   al ciclo di affreschi che pure avevo già visto.


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sai che prima di avere visto dal vero il Bacio non capivo la gente che "sentiva" le opere d'arte?
> Si ok. bello. Fantastico. Orribile. Mi limitavo a quello.
> 
> 
> ...


...il metro di lettura di un opera d'arte.. può essere molto diverso.
a me personalmente un opera può piacere per il tema, la carica espressiva... o più 
semplicemente per la storia, per il mezzo... o per la forza innovativa insita nell'opera stessa.

da più emozione l'arte classica... o quella moderna?

dipende, come osservi, cosa cerchi, che risposte vuoi.. da quel quadro.
gli "incidenti del sabato sera" di wharlol sono entusiasmanti, nella loro estrema tragicità, 

perchè espongono un futuro a venire.. anticipano una certa realtà...la civiltà del consumo.

anche coubert con la sua" origine del mondo" è fantastico... io poi che odio la pittura figurativa...
ma quel quadro è stato fatto alla fine del 1800 quando si dipingevano madonne su madonne...

bella tutta l'arte, perchè ci emancipa e ci rende liberi.


.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2012)

*Rosso Fiorentino*







quando l'ho vista mi ha molto emozionato
non ho mai capito perchè


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quando l'ho vista mi ha molto emozionato
> non ho mai capito perchè


...è per la "forza centrifuga" che si genera tra le figure.
tutte ruotano intorno alla  croce, al dolore....


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

La voce dei venti - Magritte..
dall'immagine non rende...ma quando l'ho visto dal vivo all'Ermitage...bè sono rimasta folgorata da questo quadro! mi ha davvero colpita...


----------



## stellina (16 Luglio 2012)

guernica di picasso


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

l'isola dei morti, di Bocklin

emana un senso di pace, secondo me
l'acqua calma, la barca "lenta", la luce dorata del marmo che esce dalla roccia e dall'oscurità dei cipressi, l'ultimo sole che allunga l'ombra della figura in piedi

stranamente piaceva ad un sacco di guerrafondai, a quanto pare


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> l'isola dei morti, di Bocklin
> 
> emana un senso di pace, secondo me
> l'acqua calma, la barca "lenta", la luce dorata del marmo che esce dalla roccia e dall'oscurità dei cipressi, l'ultimo sole che allunga l'ombra della figura in piedi
> ...


Questo ha ispirato più di un musicista...celebre il lavoro di Rachmaninov su questo quadro..
Non posso dire che quadro ma i miei beniamini sono Bosch, De Chirico, Dalì.

Quando vudu guernica dal vivo ne rimasi sconvolto...nessuna foto dà ragione di quest'opera!


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quando l'ho vista mi ha molto emozionato
> non ho mai capito perchè


Chiara, il Rosso Fiorentino è uno dei miei pittori rinascimentali preferiti. Unico nel suo stile, mistico, visionario, quasi allucinato in alcune sue composizioni. La Deposizione di Volterra è il suo capolavoro.
Io adoro questa Pietà



Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> guernica di picasso



Picasso è probabilmente uno dei più grandi pittori di tutti i tempi e il Guernica una delle opere più famose al mondo. Però a me il cubismo non è in grado di suscitare nessuna emozione. E' un mio limite, ne sono consapevole. Però per me guardare il Guernica è come osservare la locandina di un film. E' una forma di pittura che io non sono in grado di capire.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Picasso è probabilmente uno dei più grandi pittori di tutti i tempi e il Guernica una delle opere più famose al mondo. Però a me il cubismo non è in grado di suscitare nessuna emozione. E' un mio limite, ne sono consapevole. Però per me guardare il Guernica è come osservare la locandina di un film. E' una forma di pittura che io non sono in grado di capire.
> 
> Buscopann


ma il cubismo è solo uno dei periodi di picasso.
a me è riasta impressa questa  sua frase che spiega quello che molti non riescono a capire di un certa arte: " a dodici anni dipingevo come raffaello però ci ho messo tutta la vita a dipingere come un bambino"


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il cubismo è solo uno dei periodi di picasso.
> a me è riasta impressa questa sua frase che spiega quello che molti non riescono a capire di un certa arte: " a dodici anni dipingevo come raffaello però ci ho messo tutta la vita a dipingere come un bambino"


Difatti io adoro il periodo blu di Picasso. Però non è per questo che è passato alla storia, bensì per aver dato origine al cubismo. Se uno pensa a Picasso difficilmente viene in mente una qualche sua opera non cubista. Anche Caravaggio all'inizio dipingeva come i suoi maestri. Ma è diventato Caravaggio quando ha rivoluzionato la pittura di quel tempo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ne ho due...
> Vergine delle rocce di Leonardo
> 
> 
> ...




Il bacio di Hayez è fenomenale.
Ma Hayez ha dipinto parecchi capolavori. Il mio preferito è la Meditazione. Ricco di Significati simbolici è un quadro con uno sguardo che mi ipnotizza.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Luglio 2012)

non ho mai visto un qualcosa di picasso a dodici anni.

Tu minerva?


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2012)

Ho sempre pensato che sarebbe stata Minerva a dare vita a questo thread. La scelta del quadro è mutuata da questo pensiero e dal ricordo di uno splendido viaggio fatto in Francia alcuni anni fa.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che sarebbe stata Minerva a dare vita a questo thread. La scelta del quadro è mutuata da questo pensiero e dal ricordo di uno splendido viaggio fatto in Francia alcuni anni fa.


chagall per me è la dimensione onirica, la parte di noi che non invecchia mai.
davanti a i suoi quadri l'impressione che ho è sempre quella di galleggiare nel liquido amniotico


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Difatti io adoro il periodo blu di Picasso. Però non è per questo che è passato alla storia, bensì per aver dato origine al cubismo. Se uno pensa a Picasso difficilmente viene in mente una qualche sua opera non cubista. Anche Caravaggio all'inizio dipingeva come i suoi maestri. Ma è diventato Caravaggio quando ha rivoluzionato la pittura di quel tempo.
> 
> Buscopann


ma scusa cosa importa quello per cui è famoso(che poi picasso è passato alla storia solo perché è picasso)rispetto al tuo gusto personale?
ti piace il periodo blu? goditi quello 
uguale il discorso per caravaggio che è stato caravaggio da sempre....anche quando dipingeva nella bottega di peterzano e aveva tredici anni.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non ho mai visto un qualcosa di picasso a dodici anni.
> 
> Tu minerva?


 no ...ma lui dice che era come raffaello


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chiara, il Rosso Fiorentino è uno dei miei pittori rinascimentali preferiti. Unico nel suo stile, mistico, visionario, quasi allucinato in alcune sue composizioni. La Deposizione di Volterra è il suo capolavoro.
> Io adoro questa Pietà
> 
> View attachment 5016
> ...



bellissima

ecco, forse erano quei volti stralunati a piacermi tanto


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa *cosa importa quello per cui è famoso(che poi picasso è passato alla storia solo perché è picasso)rispetto al tuo gusto personale?
> *ti piace il periodo blu? goditi quello
> uguale il discorso per caravaggio che è stato caravaggio da sempre....anche quando dipingeva nella bottega di peterzano e aveva tredici anni.


Mi importa invece. Ognuno dei noi ha dei limiti imposti dalla propria natura. Tra i miei c'è quello di non capire il cubismo e di non emozionarmi davanti a un questi quadri. e' la cosa mi dispiace. un po' mi fa rabbia anche. Anche perché non ho nessuna alternativa se non quello di accettare questo dato di fatto.
E' un po' come assaggiare un succuilento gelato a cioccolato e non sentirne il gusto perché ti manca l'olfatto. ci rimarrei male.
Non sono invece d'accordo sul fatto che si diventa dei grandi semplicemente per quello che si è. Lo si diventa facendo qualcosa di importante. qualcosa che soprattutto ci distingue dagli altri (in maniera positiva ovviamente). E loro lo hanno fatto. Altrimenti sarebbero rimasti un Bronzino qualsiasi (dotati di grandissima capacità, ma conformati ai modelli che venivano richiesti dai gusti di quel tempo) e quindi bravi, ma non i più grandi.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi importa invece. Ognuno dei noi ha dei limiti imposti dalla propria natura. Tra i miei c'è quello di non capire il cubismo e di non emozionarmi davanti a un questi quadri. e' la cosa mi dispiace. un po' mi fa rabbia anche. Anche perché non ho nessuna alternativa se non quello di accettare questo dato di fatto.
> E' un po' come assaggiare un succuilento gelato a cioccolato e non sentirne il gusto perché ti manca l'olfatto. ci rimarrei male.
> Non sono invece d'accordo sul fatto che si diventa dei grandi semplicemente per quello che si è. Lo si diventa facendo qualcosa di importante. qualcosa che soprattutto ci distingue dagli altri (in maniera positiva ovviamente). E loro lo hanno fatto. Altrimenti sarebbero rimasti un *Bronzino* qualsiasi (dotati di grandissima capacità, ma conformati ai modelli che venivano richiesti dai gusti di quel tempo) e quindi bravi, ma non i più grandi.
> 
> Buscopann


E comunque, diamo al Bronzino quel che è di Bronzino 
Bravissimo ritrattista, ho visto questo quandro agli Uffizi. Non ricordo un altro vestito dipinto così magistralmente. sembrava di toccarlo. Peccato che in foto renda poco. Va visto dal vivo.



Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi importa invece. Ognuno dei noi ha dei limiti imposti dalla propria natura. Tra i miei c'è quello di non capire il cubismo e di non emozionarmi davanti a un questi quadri. e' la cosa mi dispiace. un po' mi fa rabbia anche. Anche perché non ho nessuna alternativa se non quello di accettare questo dato di fatto.
> E' un po' come assaggiare un succuilento gelato a cioccolato e non sentirne il gusto perché ti manca l'olfatto. ci rimarrei male.
> Non sono invece d'accordo sul fatto che si diventa dei grandi semplicemente per quello che si è.* Lo si diventa facendo qualcosa di importante. qualcosa che soprattutto ci distingue dagli altri (in maniera positiva ovviamente). E loro lo hanno fatto.* Altrimenti sarebbero rimasti un Bronzino qualsiasi (dotati di grandissima capacità, ma conformati ai modelli che venivano richiesti dai gusti di quel tempo) e quindi bravi, ma non i più grandi.
> 
> Buscopann


perché erano caravaggio e picasso


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Così piccolo non rende però :mrgreen:
Sarebbe interessante vederla dopo avere alzato un po' il gomito quest'opera :carneval:









Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

E poi questo Van Gogh..Non è tra i miei preferiti, ma come si fa a non essere colpiti? Andrebbe bene per fare la campagna antifumo. :mexican:







Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Così piccolo non rende però :mrgreen:
> Sarebbe interessante vederla dopo avere alzato un po' il gomito quest'opera :carneval:
> 
> 
> ...


el bosco , non mi è mai piaciuto:unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> el bosco , non mi è mai piaciuto:unhappy:


Per me è come un puzzle di Mordillo..mi ci perdo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Posto l'ultimo e poi vado.
Facciamo sul serio va...io quando guardo ste cose mi sciolgo.
Michelangelo Merisi, L'incoronazione di spine


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Posto l'ultimo e poi vado.
> Facciamo sul serio va...io quando guardo ste cose mi sciolgo.
> Michelangelo Merisi, L'incoronazione di spine


di fronte al maestro e  alla sua luce si può solo ammirare estasiati....ma non me lo mettere mai più vicino al bosco:unhappy:


----------



## passante (17 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> el bosco , non mi è mai piaciuto:unhappy:


da piccolo in casa mia c'era un posacenere di plastica con la terza parte di el bosco: mi ha sempre fatto venire l'angoscia :unhappy: :unhappy: chissà che fine ha fatto, l'avrà fatto fuori mia sorella


----------



## passante (17 Luglio 2012)

era la parte con le orecchie col coltello in mezzo e tutti gli altri mostri :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

matisse...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> matisse...


Bellissimo..ma sei sicura che non sia Monet? 

Buscopann


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2012)

hai ragione tu monet è che stavo cercando anche un immagine di matisse e si vede il lapsus...
questo è matisse


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2012)

Frederic Leighton, Idillio


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

mi pare proprio che sia il giardino di monet.

matisse è un'altra storia


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

ma ora parliamo di donne: artemisia gentileschi con giuditta e oloferne


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

frida kahlo in tutta la sua sofferenza


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2012)

[SUB]

	
	
		
		
	


	




bethe morisot[/SUB]


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2012)

Mapplerthorpe


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

grazie per la categoria , però si parlava di quadri .


----------



## geko (18 Luglio 2012)

_Egon Schiele, L'abbraccio_


----------



## geko (18 Luglio 2012)

Adoro Modigliani. Tra tanti:


----------



## geko (18 Luglio 2012)

_Fussli, L'incubo_


Va bene dai, la smetto di angosciarvi!


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

schiele? adoro


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Adoro Modigliani. Tra tanti:


gli occhi di jeanne hebuterne ti scrutano.


----------



## geko (18 Luglio 2012)

A questo ci sono affezionato perché era sulla copertina del mio libro di storia dell'arte al liceo:








_
Manet, Olympia_


A proposito di questo quadro, un californiano di nome Mark Lang di recente ne ha dipinto il "dietro le quinte". Idea, tutto sommato, divertente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

*Dalì*


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> _Fussli, L'incubo_
> 
> 
> Va bene dai, la smetto di angosciarvi!


Questo Fussli non lo conoscevo..interessante. Mi piace. Bravo Geko

Buscopann

PS. A me Schile non piace proprio..ma è meglio che lo dica sottovoce..altrimenti scateno un pandemonio :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A proposito di questo quadro, un californiano di nome Mark Lang di recente ne ha dipinto il "dietro le quinte". Idea, tutto sommato, divertente...


Se mi citi il dietro le quinte..ecco il capolavoro dei capolavori del genere. Questo quadro lo adoro..è una genialata. E con un esecuzione tecnica mostruosa.

Velazquez. Las Meninas (probabilmente il suo capolavoro)


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

autore sconosciuto...

http://www.edilvitale.it/images/quadro elettrico.png

ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2012)

Seguo Sbriciolata. Dalì me piace assai. La vedete la sua faccia in questo quadro? chi la trova vince la bambolina...gonfiabile 







Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2012)

E poi ci manca un altro fuoriclasse..che non è stato ancora citato.

Tiziano Vecellio La pietà. Quadro degli ultimi anni della sua vita. Quando il suo stile non veniva più apprezzato. Per forza..Lui era avanti 200 anni. Era diventato il primo impressionista della storia della pittura. A me piace tanto questa tela.


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Seguo Sbriciolata. Dalì me piace assai. La vedete la sua faccia in questo quadro? chi la trova vince la bambolina...gonfiabile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh e' fasil...

al centro del quadro i due puttini so' gli occhi....

pero' un frullatore nun ce sta'?

ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eh e' fasil...
> 
> al centro del quadro i due puttini so' gli occhi....
> 
> ...


Cerca cerca..prima o poi trovi pure quello mi sa. E se non ce la fai...prova con un po' di maria e poi vedrai che ti esce a guardare sta roba 

Buscopann


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cerca cerca..prima o poi trovi pure quello mi sa. E se non ce la fai...prova con un po' di maria e poi vedrai che ti esce a guardare sta roba
> 
> Buscopann


veramente er frullatore era ar posto della bambolina gonfiabile che m'impiccerebbe a casa...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2012)

:calcio:





exStermy ha detto:


> autore sconosciuto...
> 
> http://www.edilvitale.it/images/quadro elettrico.png
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## Eretteo (18 Luglio 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Buongiorno. a tutti.
cominciamo la giornata con il Picasso che a me piace e che mostra cosa sapeva fare col pennello quest'uomo. Davvero nulla da invidiare a Raffaello e compagnia.

Pablo Picasso, Saltimbanchi


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no ...ma lui dice che era come raffaello




si si ...lo avevo capito, ma credevo che tu avessi visto davvero qualcosa di a 12 anni...lui dice ...quindi--:mrgreen:


i suoi disegni non li ho mai visti, non voglio entrare nel merito...ma un poco di sano rodimento per il genio raffaelliano ci sta pure tra eccellenze..che dici Minerva ?


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buongiorno. a tutti.
> cominciamo la giornata con il Picasso che a me piace e che mostra cosa sapeva fare col pennello quest'uomo. Davvero nulla da invidiare a Raffaello e compagnia.
> 
> Pablo Picasso, Saltimbanchi


nè dal punto di 
No busco, senza nulla togliere alla genialità di Pablo, non credo sia possibile poter fare un paragone.nè dal punto di visto storico, nè di carattere estetico. 

puo' piacere piu l uno che l altro. ma l eccellenza e dell uno, non è sostituibile a quella dell altro. e credo tu sia daccordo. o no?


Un picasso nel 500 avrebbe operato come Raffaello forse, e viceversa.in sintesi.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> nè dal punto di
> No busco, senza nulla togliere alla genialità di Pablo, non credo sia possibile poter fare un paragone.nè dal punto di visto storico, nè di carattere estetico.
> 
> puo' piacere piu l uno che l altro. ma l eccellenza e dell uno, non è sostituibile a quella dell altro. e credo tu sia daccordo. o no?
> ...


Certo che si possono fare paragoni quando si tratta di qualità pittorica. Ciò che è imparagonabilè sono i soggetti ritratti e lo stile, dato che tra Raffaello e Picasso ci sono più di 400 anni di differenza.
E comunque non ho detto che uno è meglio dell'altro. Ho detto che sono entrambi dei fenomeni. E che Picasso non ha nulla da invidiare a Raffaello come capacità. Ho semplicemente detto 'na roba scontata che sanno tutti :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si si ...lo avevo capito, ma credevo che tu avessi visto davvero qualcosa di a 12 anni...lui dice ...quindi--:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> i suoi disegni non li ho mai visti, non voglio entrare nel merito...ma un poco di sano rodimento per il genio raffaelliano ci sta pure tra eccellenze..che dici Minerva ?


ma noooo, in quella frase c'è tutto il concetto dell'arte astratta


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

ancora schiele...per far piacere a buscopann:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*kandiscky*


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*mirò*


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*tamara de lempicka*


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


maro' che cagata assurda sto miro'...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

:kick:





exStermy ha detto:


> maro' che cagata assurda sto miro'...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :kick:


il tuo lato truffaldino, altro che artistico, co' me' nun attacca...

ahahahah


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

_
Goya, Saturno che divora uno dei suoi figli_


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> _
> Goya, Saturno che divora uno dei suoi figli_


A Ge', ma che t'avranno fatto da piccolo?

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> _
> Goya, Saturno che divora uno dei suoi figli_




Fantastico


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro' che cagata assurda sto miro'...
> 
> ahahahah


Ma è bellisimo!

C'è anche un Barbapapà in basso al centro!!


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

Comunque il "mio" di Picasso è questo:








_Picasso, Il vecchio chitarrista cieco_


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma è bellisimo!
> 
> C'è anche un Barbapapà in basso al centro!!


a me pareva un culo con gli occhi...

cioe' na' faccia da culo

ahahahah


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A Ge', ma che t'avranno fatto da piccolo?
> 
> ahahahah



Hahaha! Sapessi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il tuo lato *truffaldino*, altro che artistico, co' me' nun attacca...
> 
> ahahahah


ma come ti permetti?


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?


nel senso che a noi "spacci" per arte quelle cagate invereconde tacciando chi nun le capisce d'esse' zotico ed ignuranto...

comunque , presente...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nel senso che a noi "spacci" per arte quelle cagate invereconde tacciando chi nun le capisce d'esse' zotico ed ignuranto...
> 
> comunque , presente...
> 
> ahahahah


diciamo che le _spaccia_ anche qualcun altro.soprattutto


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

_
Munch, Il vampiro_


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> _
> Goya, Saturno che divora uno dei suoi figli_


... pensavo fosse Minerva che si mangiava Stermy...


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

a me piace tantissimo l'autoritratto di Munch


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

ed anche di Tamara de Lempicka, sulla sua Bugatti del '32, mi pare


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... pensavo fosse Minerva che si mangiava Stermy...


:rotfl:

Non ti piace, Sbrì?  Io l'ho sempre trovato fantastico! 
Ma se vi inquieto ditemelo eh, che smetto subbbito subbito!


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*gauguin*


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*degas*


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*renoir*


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*ives klein*


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... pensavo fosse Minerva che si mangiava Stermy...


nun digerisce le cozze figurt' a Stermy...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


peccato sembrava che ti fossi ripresa...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> peccato sembrava che ti fossi ripresa...
> 
> ahahahah


eccoti...era una dedica per te:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)




----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*suphan barzani.....alias franco battiato*


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccoti...era una dedica per te:mrgreen:


sono veramente commosso...snif..snif...

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Dopo Nizza e Chagall, Cagnes Sur Mer e Renoir tappa obbligata.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

La deliziosa Madonna con Bambino di Filippo Lippi. Detta anche la "lippina"


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

vi piace Jack Vettriano?
a me molto, mi ricorda vagamente Hopper


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> *vi piace Jack Vettriano?*
> a me molto, mi ricorda vagamente Hopper



Abbastanza!

Questo in particolare:







_Surrender_



E questo:







_Game On_


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


scopi...ehm....scopa...

http://predire.vos.it/carte_napoletane/cartomanzia_denari4.php

ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vi piace Jack Vettriano?
> a me molto, mi ricorda vagamente Hopper


Si. Anche se nel mio immaginario dei 1000 quadri più belli di sempre probabilmente non troverebbe posto. 
Preferisco Hopper


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Questo, oltre che a me, piacerà certamente anche a Geko.
D'altra parte l'autore si chiama quasi come lui Nikolaj GE.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Luglio 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... pensavo fosse Minerva che si mangiava Stermy...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:i

non sono i quadri la parte interessante ma i vostri commenti


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vi piace Jack Vettriano?
> a me molto, mi ricorda vagamente Hopper




mi piace moltissimo.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me pareva un culo con gli occhi...
> 
> cioe' na' faccia da culo
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

deficionte:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me piace tantissimo l'autoritratto di Munch



è tra in dieci quadri in assoluto che sceglierei. tra mille.


----------



## dammi un nome (19 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si. Anche se nel mio immaginario dei 1000 quadri più belli di sempre probabilmente non troverebbe posto.
> Preferisco Hopper



lo voglio


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo voglio


sei pure stitica?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*rothko*


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


embe'...  ed il quadro ndo sta?

ahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*guttuso*


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe'... ed il quadro ndo sta?
> 
> ahahah


non ho tempo, buon uomo:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho tempo, buon uomo:mrgreen:


me sa che li hai postati ar contrario...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che li hai postati ar contrario...
> 
> ahahahah








:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*fontana*



exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che li hai postati ar contrario...
> 
> ahahahah


:mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

il quarto stato non può mancare


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


noooooooooooooooo fontana nooooo....

vade retro, cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*pupka*


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> il quarto stato non può mancare


brava...namber uan....


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooo fontana nooooo....
> 
> vade retro, cazzo...
> 
> ahahahah


stai buono....altrimenti...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

Freud


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

ops, pardon


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai buono....altrimenti...:mrgreen:


che stai cercando de dirme?

che me la dai?

ahahahahah


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che stai cercando de dirme?
> 
> che me la dai?
> 
> ahahahahah



che carini che siete:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che stai cercando de dirme?
> 
> che me la dai?
> 
> ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che carini che siete:inlove:


guardona...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


mine' eccazzo...tiratela un po' prima...

un po' de suspancessss...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> guardona...
> 
> ahahahah



in effetti...:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Per una volta ha ragione Stermi. Si parla di quadri. I lavori a tempera di Educazione Artistica alle medie non rientrano in questa categoria.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Un insolito Dalì..ma sempre bellissimo

Ragazza alla finestra


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per una volta ha ragione Stermi. Si parla di quadri. I lavori a tempera di Educazione Artistica alle medie non rientrano in questa categoria.
> 
> Buscopann


fino a che vi limitate a dire che certi artisti non vi piacciono vi rispetto, se andate oltre non ci sta.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Hans Anderson Brendekilde.

Questo quadro lo amo.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fino a che vi limitate a dire che certi artisti non vi piacciono vi rispetto, se andate oltre non ci sta.


La mia idea (condivisa da molti) è che l'arte non è solo idea. E' anche creazione, esecuzione tecnica. Se ci si ferma all'idea, anche lo scimpanzè è un artista. La mancanza di esecuzione tecnica ha generato la crisi dell'arte. Crisi dalla quale non si è ancora ripresa e che viene solo parzialmente attenuata dai ricchi mecenati che si disputano le creazioni dei vari Hirst alle aste americane per svariate migliaia di dollari, ma che di arte capiscono molto poco.
Ovviamente in questo che ho detto non rientrano assolutamente i vari Schiele, Matisse e Mirò (solo per fare qualche esempio), che a me non piacciono ma che restano grandi artisti con la A maiuscola.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La mia idea (condivisa da molti) è che l'arte non è solo idea. E' anche creazione, esecuzione tecnica. *Se ci si ferma all'idea*, anche lo scimpanzè è un artista. La mancanza di esecuzione tecnica ha generato la crisi dell'arte. Crisi dalla quale non si è ancora ripresa e che viene solo parzialmente attenuata dai ricchi mecenati che si disputano le creazioni dei vari Hirst alle aste americane per svariate migliaia di dollari, ma che di arte capiscono molto poco.
> Ovviamente in questo che ho detto non rientrano assolutamente i vari Schiele, Matisse e Mirò (solo per fare qualche esempio), che a me non piacciono ma che restano grandi artisti con la A maiuscola.
> 
> Buscopann


ne abbiamo già parlato ;intuizione, espressione e comunicazione
... non ci si deve fermare è questo l'errore.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

e non so più come dirlo...un artista del 2000 avrà sicuramente un modo di esprimersi che non può essere quello di raffaello!


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne abbiamo già parlato ;intuizione, espressione e comunicazione
> ... non ci si deve fermare è questo l'errore.


Appunto..non ci si fermare solo all'idea. Ma l'ìarte contemporanea è quasi solo questo. Quindi, dal mio punto di vista non è arte. O comunque è un'arte zoppa. 

E soprattutto, all'arte di oggi o a quella della seconda metà del 900 manca spesso una cosa che hai scritto. L'arte deve comunicare..Ma non si deve rivolgere solamente a quei pochi che magari possono avere il privilegio di capirla. L'arte deve essere capita da tutti. Se perde questa caratteristica diventa snob. Ed è la sua fine. E' quello che in effetti sta succedendo, soprattutto in pittura e in scultura da parecchio tempo.
Ad ogni modo hai ragione. Ne abbiamo già parlato. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*andy warhol*


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non so più come dirlo*...un artista del 2000 avrà sicuramente un modo di esprimersi che non può essere quello di raffaello*!


Ma deve farsi capire! L'arte deve essere immediata. Deve colpire. E deve essere un mix di idea, creazione, ispirazione ed esecuzione tecnica.
Se fai un quadro tutto rosso Non ti capisce nessuno e hai fatto 'na roba che sarebbe in grado di fare pure un bambino di 3 anni. Secondo me non sei un artista. I writer sono molto più bravi di lui. Solo che lui, con gli agganci giusti, ha solo capito come fare i soldi a differenza loro.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma *deve *farsi capire! L'arte deve essere immediata. Deve colpire. E deve essere un mix di idea, creazione, ispirazione ed esecuzione tecnica.
> Se fai un quadro tutto rosso Non ti capisce nessuno e hai fatto 'na roba che sarebbe in grado di fare pure un bambino di 3 anni. Secondo me non sei un artista. I writer sono molto più bravi di lui. Solo che lui, con gli agganci giusti, ha solo capito come fare i soldi a differenza loro.
> 
> Buscopann


non deve.....si esprime.
non esiste un'arte che abbia le regole di cui parli, quella è disciplina


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

*street art*


----------



## JON (19 Luglio 2012)

*P.P. Rubens*


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


>


Lo sai che Rubens è il mio pittore preferito di TUTTI i tempi?

Mi sciolgo letteralmente


----------



## zanzibar (19 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma deve farsi capire! L'arte deve essere immediata. Deve colpire. E deve essere un mix di idea, creazione, ispirazione ed esecuzione tecnica.
> Se fai un quadro tutto rosso Non ti capisce nessuno e hai fatto 'na roba che sarebbe in grado di fare pure un bambino di 3 anni. Secondo me non sei un artista. I writer sono molto più bravi di lui. Solo che lui, con gli agganci giusti, ha solo capito come fare i soldi a differenza loro.
> 
> Buscopann



se sei un artista, puoi ANCHE dipingere un quadro tutto rosso.

se non lo sei, puoi dipingere solo un quadro "tutto rosso".

la luce catturata in un colore può essere strabiliante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooo fontana nooooo....
> 
> vade retro, cazzo...
> 
> ahahahah



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma deve farsi capire! L'arte deve essere immediata. Deve colpire. E deve essere un mix di idea, creazione, ispirazione ed esecuzione tecnica.
> Se fai un quadro tutto rosso Non ti capisce nessuno e hai fatto 'na roba che sarebbe in grado di fare pure un bambino di 3 anni. Secondo me non sei un artista. I writer sono molto più bravi di lui. *Solo che lui, con gli agganci giusti, ha solo capito come fare i soldi a differenza loro.
> 
> *Buscopann


cristo santo perché non v'informate prima di parlare a vanvera?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2012)

a proposito di tiziano


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

Mantegna
a me ricorda tanto la statua del Cristo velato, l'ho vista a Napoli, emozionante


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo, oltre che a me, *piacerà certamente anche a Geko.*
> D'altra parte l'autore si chiama quasi come lui Nikolaj GE.




Infatti mi piace! :up:

Non lo conoscevo.


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

_Franz von Stuck, Il bacio della Sfinge_


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

_Franz von Stuck, Il peccato_


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

zanzibar ha detto:


> se sei un artista, puoi ANCHE dipingere un quadro tutto rosso.
> 
> se non lo sei, puoi dipingere solo un quadro "tutto rosso".
> 
> la luce catturata in un colore può essere strabiliante.


Mi spiace, ma continuo a non essere d'accordo. Come ho scritto l'arte è idea, ispirazione esecuzione e ispirazione. Se tu sei un artista devi farmi vedere che sai dipingere anche qualcos'altro oltre che un quadro tutto rosso, blu, giallo, verde e quello che vuoi.
Altrimenti pure io sono un artista quando voglio esprimere certe cose. Peccato che disegno da cani e lo capisco solo io. Però mi esprimo eh?
D'altra parte mica lo dico io che l'arte è piombata in una crisi nera proprio perché ormai si basa solo sull'idea e non sull'esecuzione.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Mantegna
> a me ricorda tanto la statua del Cristo velato, l'ho vista a Napoli, emozionante



Questo è superlativo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito di tiziano


Secondo me perà il Tizi dà il meglio coi temi profani.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cristo santo perché non v'informate prima di parlare a vanvera?


Non sto parlando nello specifico di Rothko. Il "LUI" era riferito all'artista X e a quello che succede nel 90% dell'arte contemporanea di oggi, gestita totalmente dai galleristi.
E comunque finiamola qui. Abbiamo idee molto diverse e tanto vale rimetterci a postare quadri che è la cosa ci riesce meglio.
L'importante è che tu ti convinca che ovviamente ho ragione io :mrgreen:

Sandro Chia, il trionfo della ragione







Buscopann


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2012)

Avevo 18 anni quando ho visto dal vivo questo quadro di Piet Mondrian e ne sono rimasta colpita, non so perché (specie ai bordi, in cui il colore sbiadisce pian piano e lascia posto al... grigio-niente?...). A vederlo ora, in foto e non dal vivo, non mi dà le stesse sensazioni. Peccato. Magari sarò cambiata in peggio in tutti questi anni :mrgreen:


http://emuseum2.guggenheim.org/media/full/49.1228_ph_web.jpg


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> _Franz von Stuck, Il peccato_


grazie Geko, ho cercato il peccato :mrgreen: invano per un po' dopo averlo visto sfogliando un libro sul simbolismo
mi ricordo un quadro di una spiaggia con arenata la testa di 
ti sovviene qualcosa per caso? (sempre simbolismo)


----------



## geko (19 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie Geko, ho cercato il peccato :mrgreen: invano per un po' dopo averlo visto sfogliando un libro sul simbolismo
> mi ricordo un quadro di una spiaggia con arenata la testa di
> ti sovviene qualcosa per caso? (sempre simbolismo)


Figurati.

Comunque quello che il tuo messaggio mi ha fatto venire in mente è questo:









_Rubens, Testa di Medusa_


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Figurati.
> 
> Comunque quello che il tuo messaggio mi ha fatto venire in mente è questo:
> 
> ...


impressionante, ma non è quello
la spiaggia era assolata con l'orizzonte azzurro, e la testa arenata da un lato


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei pure stitica?
> 
> ahahahah




affatto.:mexican:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe'...  ed il quadro ndo sta?
> 
> ahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hans Anderson Brendekilde.
> 
> Questo quadro lo amo.


non lo conoscevo proprio...col fiato sospeso sono rimasta.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Luglio 2012)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non deve.....si esprime.
> non esiste un'arte che abbia le regole di cui parli, quella è disciplina




mi spiace contraddirti, ma l espressione artistica Minerva passa anche attraverso la disciplina.



se non ci fossero queste, in musica ad es, chiunque potrebbe costruire pastrocchi ( come succede purtroppo ) senza nè capo nè coda. o nenie utili solo ad un  uso puramente commerciale.

e se vuoi entro nel nel merito portandoti diecimila esempi.


----------



## geko (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> impressionante, ma non è quello
> la spiaggia era assolata con l'orizzonte azzurro, e la testa arenata da un lato



Ok, credo di aver capito a quale ti riferisci. Quadro dai colori molto chiari ed il tratto 'pulito'. Uhm... Adesso ci penso per bene! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi spiace contraddirti, ma l espressione artistica Minerva passa anche attraverso la disciplina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
L'autodisciplina!
Ricordo le prime parole di Jean Guillou...
Suonare l'organo è una cosa seria...
Parliamo della postura...di come si sta seduti...

Bach diceva che chiunque con la sua applicazione sarebbe arrivato alla sua arte e che non vi era niente di strano in quello che faceva: bastava battere il tasto giusto al momento giusto e l'organo fa il resto.

Il mio insegnante di composizione diceva...il genio non segue regole...ma intuisce le regole...

Ma forse diremo che...nel nostro tempo qualsiasi cosa può essere arte basta che venga veicolata come tale...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi spiace contraddirti, ma l espressione artistica Minerva passa anche attraverso la disciplina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi contraddici perché ho fatto un discorso diverso.sì, può passare anche dalla disciplina


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Figurati.
> 
> Comunque quello che il tuo messaggio mi ha fatto venire in mente è questo:
> 
> ...




Bellissimo.


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bellissimo.


:scared:


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi spiace contraddirti, ma l espressione artistica Minerva passa anche attraverso la disciplina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La penso anche io come te. E soprattutto inisisto sul fatto che l'arte deve poter essere immediata e apprezzata da tutti.
Se mi presento mi metto davanti a una platea di persone e parlo un linguaggio incomprensibile, che conosco solo io, posso anche dire tante bellissime cose, ma dopo 10 minuti la platea si svuota e rimangono ad ascoltarmi solo in pochi. Quelli che fingono di capirmi. 
A mio avviso l'arte contemporanea è questa. Musei e gallerie semi-vuoti, con qualche isolata persona nelle sale intenta a guardare un'opera che sta cercando (o fingendo?) di capire e di apprezzare.
I musei e le mostre dei veri artisti invece non conoscono crisi e sono sempre pieni di gente..L'arte sta diventando sempre più elitaria e sempre più al servizio di critici e mecenati. Questa è la ragione della sua crisi. Dalla quale difficilmente ne uscirà se non ci si riappropria, come hai scritto tu, anche dellla disciplina.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:


Mi piacciono questi quadri. sul desktop del pc del lavoro ho Giuditta che taglia la testa di Oloferne di Artemisia. Se lo mando in azienda per una riparazione mi sa che mi richiamano e mi mandano dallo psicologo 

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (20 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi piacciono questi quadri. sul desktop del pc del lavoro ho *Giuditta che taglia la testa di Oloferne di Artemisia.* Se lo mando in azienda per una riparazione mi sa che mi richiamano e mi mandano dallo psicologo
> 
> Buscopann


:scared:

.....ho ospitato a casa mia un possibile serial killer.... :scared:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

*l'origine du monde  gustave courbet*


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ok, credo di aver capito a quale ti riferisci. Quadro dai colori molto chiari ed il tratto 'pulito'. Uhm... Adesso ci penso per bene! :up:



trovato, era Orfeo, con la sua lira, di Gustave Courtois​






tra l'altro Orfeo mi stava leggermente antipatico: che bisogno aveva di voltarsi a guardare Euridice proprio sulla soglia dell'Ade? tuttavia Euridice lo invita a guardarla durante tutto il tragitto, e alla fine sorride: lei sa che non può tornare indietro, e lo lascia andare


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

*gustave è rimasto un po' schizzato dopo l'origine*


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

*e l'oro di klimt?*


----------



## geko (20 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:


Oh, com'è che tutto quello che posto io ti fa paura?  :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (20 Luglio 2012)

_Gustave Doré, Andromeda incatenata_


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>



ma è Orfeo! è un autoritratto


----------



## geko (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> trovato, era Orfeo, con la sua lira, di Gustave Courtois​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esattamente!!! :up: 
Grazie, mi sa che se no oggi non sarei riuscito a lavorare. Avrei pensato e ripensato a 'sto quadro per tutto il giorno, ormai mi avevi messo il pallino!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

*paul klee*


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma è Orfeo! è un autoritratto



ops! trattasi di un altro Gustave, pardon:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Esattamente!!! :up:
> Grazie, mi sa che se no oggi non sarei riuscito a lavorare. *Avrei pensato e ripensato a 'sto quadro per tutto il giorno*, ormai mi avevi messo il pallino!



a chi lo dici!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

Toulouse Lautrec


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

*dalì: la separazione dell'atomo*


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


a me pare piu' la separazione del neurone...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me pare piu' la separazione del neurone...
> 
> ahahahah


buon uomo ma ha il pass per entrare?


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

*goya: saturno divora i suoi figli*


----------



## blu (20 Luglio 2012)

*ciao Dea*

Bella la tua galleria! Io ho visto alcune mostre un po' per curisita' un po' per vedere con occhi,poi ti racconto le impressioni di un ignorante,ora scappo.

p.s se mi metto quel quadro sopra in camera da letto alla mattina me svejo male :-( preferisco un Monet  

Per Goya una mia amica da di testa,a me nun me piace.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Bella la tua galleria! Io ho visto alcune mostre un po' per curisita' un po' per vedere con occhi,poi ti racconto le impressioni di un ignorante,ora scappo.
> 
> p.s se mi metto quel quadro sopra in camera da letto alla mattina me svejo male :-( preferisco un Monet
> 
> Per Goya una mia amica da di testa,a me nun me piace.








io sopra la testa ho una riproduzione dell'albero della vita di klimt fatto da mia figlia


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buon uomo ma ha il pass per entrare?


evabbe' pero' se lassate le finestre aperte, le stronzate se sentono istess...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me pare piu' la separazione del neurone...
> 
> ahahahah


ignorante peggio di una capra :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> evabbe' pero' se lassate le finestre aperte, le stronzate se sentono istess...
> 
> ahahahah


ssbbbatt chiud.ops, aveva ancorta il naso dentro...buon uomo?spiace tanto:fischio:


----------



## zanzibar (20 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se tu sei un artista devi farmi vedere che sai dipingere anche qualcos'altro oltre che un quadro tutto rosso, blu, giallo, verde e quello che vuoi.
> Altrimenti pure io sono un artista quando voglio esprimere certe cose. Peccato che disegno da cani e lo capisco solo io. Però mi esprimo eh?



tocca invitarti a rileggere...




zanzibar ha detto:


> se sei un artista, puoi ANCHE dipingere un quadro tutto rosso.
> 
> se non lo sei, puoi dipingere solo un quadro "tutto rosso".
> 
> la luce catturata in un colore può essere strabiliante.



e penso sia utile chiarire con un esempio.

se a quindici anni sei capace di fare questo 









dopo una produzione artistica enorme, anni e anni di studio, sperimentazioni, innovazioni, puoi ANCHE arrivare ad esprimerti nell'essenzialità del tratto di un bambino,  









magari ricordando, come lui stesso diceva, che tutti i bambini sono degli artisti nati, il difficile è restarlo da grandi.


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ignorante peggio di una capra :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ha parlato Picazzo....ahahahah

ao' a te l'unico quadro che te ponno spiega' e' quello clinico dei dutur'...

ma quelli bravi bravi, pero'..

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

zanzibar ha detto:


> tocca invitarti a rileggere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pero' scusa chi assicura che le cagate che se fanno a fine carriera non siano causate dalla fine della vena creativa e si capitalizzi soltanto il nome acquisito confidando sulla coglionaggine di chi poi se spaccia pe' intenditore di , ripeto, cagate immani?

io di un taglio su una tela di un fontana del cazzo per es. non so che cazzo farmene.....


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

zanzibar ha detto:


> tocca invitarti a rileggere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ehm....confondevo picasso con matisse :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Pero' scusa chi assicura che le cagate che se fanno a fine carriera non siano causate dalla fine della vena creativa e si capitalizzi soltanto il nome acquisito confidando sulla coglionaggine di chi poi se spaccia pe' intenditore di , ripeto, cagate immani?
> 
> io di un taglio su una tela di un fontana del cazzo per es. non so che cazzo farmene.....


non te lo assicura nessuno.
fattene una ragione


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Pero' scusa chi assicura che le cagate che se fanno a fine carriera non siano causate dalla fine della vena creativa e si capitalizzi soltanto il nome acquisito confidando sulla coglionaggine di chi poi se spaccia pe' intenditore di , ripeto, cagate immani?
> 
> io di un taglio su una tela di un fontana del cazzo per es. non so che cazzo farmene.....


in alcuni casi  è avvenuto, secondo me. Ma non credo che si stia parlando solo dal punto di vista del valore commerciale dell'opera. Parlo dal punto di vista dell'ignorante(come sono) che cerca di capire, di imparare. Sono d'accordo con Minerva. Un artista deve poter anche sperimentare, andare oltre il figurativo, andare oltre quello che la gente si aspetta da lui. L'arte è innovazione, anche. Poi sono abbastanza d'accordo con Buscopann, quando parla dell'arte riconoscibile e comprensibile da pochi... però bisogna fare attenzione. Una volta qualcuno, non mi ricordo chi, fece un esempio tempo fa: un operaio, svuotando una cantina, trovò un quadro che gli sembrò di grande bellezza. Immediatamente andò da un esperto che riconobbe l'autore e lo stimò di grande valore. Se lo stesso operaio avesse trovato una di quelle opere moderne davanti alle quali io, da ignorante quale sono, resto attonita e perplessa... che fine avrebbe fatto quest'opera? Poi mi sono ricordata degli impressionisti, che venivano tacciati di riuscire solo a sporcare le tele con i colori, e continuavano a dipingere facendo la fame. Cercando di capire, ho letto qualcosa su alcuni artisti contemporanei: anche alla luce di quello che ho letto, parte delle opere che ho visto per me hanno un senso, perchè comunque evocano sensazioni e pensieri... altre no. Sono stata al Centre Pompidou a Parigi e ho visto cose che hanno destato il mio interesse... altre no. Una tazza del cesso resta una tazza del cesso anche se sopra c'è un cappello rosso e questa si trova in una stanza di un museo: quando quest'opera d'arte viene valutata centinaia di migliaia di euro... ho il sospetto che il suo valore sia stato gonfiato. Sicuramente sarà un mio limite, ma non posso fingere di apprezzare qualcosa che mi sembra solo frutto dell'arroganza, anche se invece in realtà... è solo frutto dell'ignoranza, mia. Ma tanto io non la comprerò...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in alcuni casi è avvenuto, secondo me. Ma non credo che si stia parlando solo dal punto di vista del valore commerciale dell'opera. Parlo dal punto di vista dell'ignorante(come sono) che cerca di capire, di imparare. Sono d'accordo con Minerva. Un artista deve poter anche sperimentare, andare oltre il figurativo, andare oltre quello che la gente si aspetta da lui. L'arte è innovazione, anche. Poi sono abbastanza d'accordo con Buscopann, quando parla dell'arte riconoscibile e comprensibile da pochi... però bisogna fare attenzione. Una volta qualcuno, non mi ricordo chi, fece un esempio tempo fa: un operaio, svuotando una cantina, trovò un quadro che gli sembrò di grande bellezza. Immediatamente andò da un esperto che riconobbe l'autore e lo stimò di grande valore. Se lo stesso operaio avesse trovato una di quelle opere moderne davanti alle quali io, da ignorante quale sono, resto attonita e perplessa... che fine avrebbe fatto quest'opera? Poi mi sono ricordata degli impressionisti, che venivano tacciati di riuscire solo a sporcare le tele con i colori, e continuavano a dipingere facendo la fame. Cercando di capire, ho letto qualcosa su alcuni artisti contemporanei: anche alla luce di quello che ho letto, parte delle opere che ho visto per me hanno un senso, perchè comunque evocano sensazioni e pensieri... altre no. Sono stata al Centre Pompidou a Parigi e ho visto cose che hanno destato il mio interesse... altre no. Una tazza del cesso resta una tazza del cesso anche se sopra c'è un cappello rosso e questa si trova in una stanza di un museo: quando quest'opera d'arte viene valutata centinaia di migliaia di euro... ho il sospetto che il suo valore sia stato gonfiato. Sicuramente sarà un mio limite, ma non posso fingere di apprezzare qualcosa che mi sembra solo frutto dell'arroganza, anche se invece in realtà... è solo frutto dell'ignoranza, mia. Ma tanto io non la comprerò...


vedi, queste spiegazioni semplici sono molto più efficaci di noiose dissertazioni sull'arte che tanto suonano comunque spocchiose e poco interessanti per la maggior parte delle persone.
da tempo ho rinunciato e non soo qua dentro a dare miniamente l'idea di come si possa definire l'arte (ma poi...io lo so?)
limitiamoci a godere di quello che ci piace e lasciare che gli altri facciano lo stesso


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non te lo assicura nessuno.
> fattene una ragione


ed appunto se me metti dei vermi in un barattolo de colore e poi li lassi anna' in giro su una tela, t'assicuro che nun te considerero' un artista ma un coglione fatto e finito te e maggiormente chi te vene a vede' o a compra' er quadro e tutti quelli che scassano er cazzo nei forum...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Pero' scusa* chi assicura che le cagate che se fanno a fine carriera non siano causate dalla fine della vena creativa e si capitalizzi soltanto il nome acquisito confidando sulla coglionaggine di chi poi se spaccia pe' intenditore di , ripeto, cagate immani?*
> 
> io di un taglio su una tela di un fontana del cazzo per es. non so che cazzo farmene.....



ma chettenefrega:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi, queste spiegazioni semplici sono molto più efficaci di noiose dissertazioni sull'arte che tanto suonano comunque spocchiose e poco interessanti per la maggior parte delle persone.
> da tempo ho rinunciato e non soo qua dentro a dare miniamente l'idea di come si possa definire l'arte (ma poi...io lo so?)
> limitiamoci a godere di quello che ci piace e lasciare che gli altri facciano lo stesso


lasciamolo pure fare pero' a chi s'emoziona per una latrina di Duchamp qualche rotella minimo manca e l'ignoranza o meno c'entra proprio per un cazzo...


----------



## exStermy (20 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma chettenefrega:mrgreen:


me ne frega esattamente nella misura in cui tanti coglioni se fanno frega' dalle uanna marchi de turno o da maghi e fattucchiere...


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

*F.X. Fabre*


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me ne frega esattamente nella misura in cui tanti coglioni se fanno frega' dalle uanna marchi de turno o da maghi e fattucchiere...



quando basta un nome a fare il mercato, non si parla più di arte ma di mercato, ergo chi si fa "fregare" in realtà è interessato al valore e non alle emozioni, secondo me


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

*F.X. Fabre*

Ritento.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lasciamolo pure fare pero' *a chi s'emoziona per una latrina di Duchamp qualche rotella minimo manca *e l'ignoranza o meno c'entra proprio per un cazzo...


può essere


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

*W.A. Bouguereau*


----------



## zanzibar (20 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Pero' scusa chi assicura che le cagate che se fanno a fine carriera non siano causate dalla fine della vena creativa e si capitalizzi soltanto il nome acquisito confidando sulla coglionaggine di chi poi se spaccia pe' intenditore di , ripeto, cagate immani?
> 
> io di un taglio su una tela di un fontana del cazzo per es. non so che cazzo farmene.....



forse non tutti sentono il bisogno di essere assicurati sul reale valore (artistico, simbolico, economico?) di un'opera.
non da semplici osservatori, almeno.
è sufficiente, come altri hanno già detto, trovare bellezza in quello che ai nostri occhi arriva come bellezza.  

nel caso di picasso, fine della vena creativa non direi.

buona parte della critica, dal '50 in poi, non mi pare si sia discostata molto dalla tua perplessità, è stata anzi durissima con i lavori di picasso, la sua arte non era più ritenuta "indispensabile" nel suo declino infantile... aveva sacrificato troppo del suo genio all'opera "immediata" con il solo consenso di chi poteva credere negli "incantesimi". 

però c'è un dato che dubito si possa ignorare: proprio perchè sei capace di "dire" tanto, e di dirlo in maniera sublime, puoi scegliere di fermarti, o tornare, all'essenziale.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2012)

zanzibar ha detto:


> tocca invitarti a rileggere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti..non vorrei mandarti a quel paese prima del tempo, ma penso che hai letto solo un centesimo di quello che ho scritto in questo thread che tra l'altro ho aperto pure io.
Io, che adoro Picasso (a parte il periodo cubista) e che lo reputo (ma ovviamente non solo io) uno dei più grandi pittori di tutti i tempi...a me mi vieni a postare la sua colomba della pace per dirmi che hoi scritto una scemata?.
Non stiamo parlando di Mirò, Matisse o gente simile...che sapeva dipingere! Non stiamo parlando di Picasso, che sapeva dipingere come Raffaello (vai a leggerti cosa ho scritto a proposito di un dipinto suo che ho postato io).
Stiamo parlando di gente che nella sua vita non ha fatto altro che mischiare colori e fare i tagli nelle tele. Perché probabilmente solo quello sapeva fare o poco di più. Ecco..questi secondo me avevano solo l'idea e cercavano l'unico modo che a loro era concesso per esprimerla..Perché facendo i veri artisti, probabilmente avrebbero prodotto solo patacche. Questi, a mio avviso, sono pseudo artisti o artisti mediocri. L'arte seria è tutta un'altra cosa.
L'arte seria è questa.






Caravaggio, Santa Caterina D'Alessandria

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Bouguereau


Vedo che ti piacciono i francesi.

Georges del La Tour. 
San Giuseppe Falegname.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2012)

Questo di Chagall è uno dei suoi che preferisco

Amanti verdi


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2012)

Proseguiamo con gli amanti.

Magritte


----------



## Buscopann (20 Luglio 2012)

Non c'è ancora niente di Raffaello. Lo abbiamo solo citato.

San giovanni Battista nel Deserto


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Senti..non vorrei mandarti a quel paese prima del tempo, ma penso che hai letto solo un centesimo di quello che ho scritto in questo thread che tra l'altro ho aperto pure io.
> Io, che adoro Picasso (a parte il periodo cubista) e che lo reputo (ma ovviamente non solo io) uno dei più grandi pittori di tutti i tempi...a me mi vieni a postare la sua colomba della pace per dirmi che hoi scritto una scemata?.
> Non stiamo parlando di Mirò, Matisse o gente simile...che sapeva dipingere! Non stiamo parlando di Picasso, che sapeva dipingere come Raffaello (vai a leggerti cosa ho scritto a proposito di un dipinto suo che ho postato io).
> Stiamo parlando di gente che nella sua vita non ha fatto altro che mischiare colori e fare i tagli nelle tele. Perché probabilmente solo quello sapeva fare o poco di più. Ecco..questi secondo me avevano solo l'idea e cercavano l'unico modo che a loro era concesso per esprimerla..Perché facendo i veri artisti, probabilmente avrebbero prodotto solo patacche. Questi, a mio avviso, sono pseudo artisti o artisti mediocri. L'arte seria è tutta un'altra cosa.
> ...


perché questo discorso lo hai fatto quando ho postato rothko?

non esiste l'arte seria e meno seria:sbatti:


----------



## zanzibar (20 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Senti..non vorrei mandarti a quel paese prima del tempo, ma penso che hai letto solo un centesimo di quello che ho scritto in questo thread che tra l'altro ho aperto pure io.
> Io, che adoro Picasso (a parte il periodo cubista) e che lo reputo (ma ovviamente non solo io) uno dei più grandi pittori di tutti i tempi...a me mi vieni a postare la sua colomba della pace per dirmi che hoi scritto una scemata?.
> Non stiamo parlando di Mirò, Matisse o gente simile...che sapeva dipingere! Non stiamo parlando di Picasso, che sapeva dipingere come Raffaello (vai a leggerti cosa ho scritto a proposito di un dipinto suo che ho postato io).
> Stiamo parlando di gente che nella sua vita non ha fatto altro che mischiare colori e fare i tagli nelle tele. Perché probabilmente solo quello sapeva fare o poco di più. Ecco..questi secondo me avevano solo l'idea e cercavano l'unico modo che a loro era concesso per esprimerla..Perché facendo i veri artisti, probabilmente avrebbero prodotto solo patacche. Questi, a mio avviso, sono pseudo artisti o artisti mediocri. L'arte seria è tutta un'altra cosa.
> L'arte seria è questa.



calma... ho letto dall'inizio (mi piaceva parecchio questo thread... figurati!) e non ho certo postato picasso per dirti che hai scritto una scemata (problemi con l'autostima?), ma per chiarire quello che IO avevo scritto, proprio perchè tu... guarda un po'.... parlavi di disaccordo dove, se avessi letto con un maggiore attenzione, magari ti sarebbe stato chiaro che non era proprio così, non del tutto.

e non proseguo... i tuoi toni ti tolgono qualsiasi attenzione.


----------



## zanzibar (20 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché questo discorso lo hai fatto quando ho postato rothko?
> 
> non esiste l'arte seria e meno seria:sbatti:



eh, siamo tutti un po' fuffas...


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedo che ti piacciono i francesi.
> 
> Georges del La Tour.
> San Giuseppe Falegname.


Grazie Buscopann.

Le mie conoscenze in questo campo sono molto limitate. Ma le cose belle è facile apprezzarle e non si smette mai di imparare.

Questo thread mi piace.


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché questo discorso lo hai fatto quando ho postato rothko?
> 
> *non esiste l'arte seria e meno seria:sbatti:*


Ma ti senti offesa per Rothko? E' stato il tuo amante? 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (21 Luglio 2012)

Chagall, gli innamorati  (Minerva e Rothko).
A Minni..se fa per scherzà dai :carneval:


----------



## blu (21 Luglio 2012)

*Allora è la galleria Buso & Minni*

Molto maglio svegliarsi con una raffigurazione gentile e pacata ;-)

A presto,ciao.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Luglio 2012)

*anzi*

Il Busco in Dea  ;-)


blu


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma ti senti offesa per Rothko? E' stato il tuo amante?
> 
> Buscopann


il discorso è partito da lui (esercizi da scuola media) , tirando in ballo anche l'arricchimento a discapito di critici ingenui o di gente che di arte ne sa meno di te e sterminatore.
non so se hai capito ma hai detto una cazzata.
grazie comunque per questo bel thread che io, presuntuosamente , pensavo che non avrebbe riscosso interesse


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2012)

*e i fiamminghi? van dyck*


----------



## exStermy (21 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso è partito da lui (esercizi da scuola media) , tirando in ballo anche l'arricchimento a discapito di critici ingenui o di gente che di arte ne sa meno di te e sterminatore.
> non so se hai capito ma hai detto una cazzata.
> grazie comunque per questo bel thread che io, presuntuosamente , pensavo che non avrebbe riscosso interesse


Mine' sei in conflitto d'interesse e la tua analisi sull'ignoranza di chi non apprezza le cagate immonde e' fastidiosa...

pero' io ce trovo sempre il lato comico nelle cose...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' sei in conflitto d'interesse e la tua analisi sull'ignoranza di chi non apprezza le cagate immonde e' fastidiosa...
> 
> pero' io ce trovo sempre il lato comico nelle cose...
> 
> ahahahah


pure io....conflitto d'interesse dechè?


----------



## exStermy (21 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure io....conflitto d'interesse dechè?


se ciao...

ahahahah


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2012)

morte di Marat, David


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2012)

non abbiamo messo nulla di Boldini, ritenuto a volte un  po' frivolo perchè ritraeva le dame dell'alta società (abbellendole, credo)
metto Giuseppe Verdi


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso è partito da lui (esercizi da scuola media) , tirando in ballo anche l'arricchimento a discapito di critici ingenui o di gente che di arte ne sa meno di te e sterminatore.
> non so se hai capito ma hai detto una cazzata.
> *grazie comunque per questo bel thread che io, presuntuosamente , pensavo che non avrebbe riscosso interesse*


Non c'è di che. Comunque sottovaluti l'interesse per l'arte. 
L'arte, per  come la intendo io, non è affatto presuntuosa e soprattutto non è elitaria. Quella di Rothko e in generale la  quasi totalità dell'arte contemporanea lo è diventata, al punto che magari ci si soprende se un trhread che ne parla in un sito che ha poco a che fare con questo argomento riscuote poi interesse.
Ma la bellezza (quando è immediata) è una cosa che sanno apprezzare  tutti, senza che serva una spiegazione. Secondo me questa è una forma di  intelligenza e di genialità, oltre che di grandi capacità espressive.

Ritornando al thread..bello Van Dick..i fiamminghi mi piacciono  parecchio. Posto una tela di Gérarard David che ho visto questa estate  al Musée des Beaux-Arts di Rouen e che mi è piaciuto moltissimo. (non  capisco perché all'estero ti facciano fotografare quello che vuoi,  mentre in Italia nemmeno le latrine del cesso quando entri in un museo).

Gérard David,  La Vergine tra le Vergine


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2012)

Ingres, Ritratto della Principessa di Broglie. (notare come è stato dipinto il vestito. Sembra una fotografia)







Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2012)

zanzibar ha detto:


> calma... ho letto dall'inizio (mi piaceva parecchio questo thread... figurati!) e non ho certo postato picasso per dirti che hai scritto una scemata (problemi con l'autostima?), ma per chiarire quello che IO avevo scritto, proprio perchè tu... guarda un po'.... parlavi di disaccordo dove, se avessi letto con un maggiore attenzione, magari ti sarebbe stato chiaro che non era proprio così, non del tutto.
> 
> e non proseguo... i tuoi toni ti tolgono qualsiasi attenzione.


Mi sono riletto e ho riletto quello che hai scritto.
In effetti hai ragione e devo chiederti scusa. Avevo capito molto male quello che avevai scritto, che in effetti non era poi così distante da quello che intendevo io.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2012)

Guido Cagnacci, La Conversione della Maddalena.

Dipinto a Vienna intorno al 1661, si trova ora a Pasadena. Secondo me è un capolavoro, ma credo che sia poco conosciuto.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2012)

veramente bello, soprattutto le due donne, intente a parlare tra di loro
a proposito di bellezza, non so se conoscete il tema della vanitas
ad es. Arcimboldo


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2012)

questo è molto famoso, anche se non ne conoscevo l'autore
sempre vanitas, Philippe de Champaigne


----------



## @lex (23 Luglio 2012)

Piccolo ma entusiasmante quadro


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi contraddici perché ho fatto un discorso diverso.sì, può passare anche dalla disciplina



ah, scusa, forse ho saltato qualche passaggio per distrazione.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché questo discorso lo hai fatto quando ho postato rothko?
> 
> non esiste l'arte seria e meno seria:sbatti:



esistono i ciarlatani pero'.

e la loro conseguente applicazione.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> questo è molto famoso, anche se non ne conoscevo l'autore
> sempre vanitas, Philippe de Champaigne


Molto suggestivi questi quadri. Catturano sempre l'attenzione nei musei. 
Credo di averne visti moltissimi, anche dal vivo. L'unico che mi ha davvero colpito è quello di Van Gogh che avevo postato all'inizio del thread e che non mi costa nulla rimettere qui.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non c'è di che. Comunque sottovaluti l'interesse per l'arte.
> L'arte, per  come la intendo io, non è affatto presuntuosa e soprattutto non è elitaria. Quella di Rothko e in generale la  quasi totalità dell'arte contemporanea lo è diventata, al punto che magari ci si soprende se un trhread che ne parla in un sito che ha poco a che fare con questo argomento riscuote poi interesse.
> Ma la bellezza (quando è immediata) è una cosa che sanno apprezzare  tutti, senza che serva una spiegazione. Secondo me questa è una forma di  intelligenza e di genialità, oltre che di grandi capacità espressive.
> 
> ...



quoto. e quando diventa elitaria il valore intrinseco a mio parere lo perde.

diventa solo mero esercizio intellettualistico fine a se stesso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

*Antropometría ANT SU 21.*

la quasi totalità dell'arte contemporanea?
ah, però. quindi, superati che so, gli impressionisti , quello che è arrivato dopo è ciarpame.
artisti come yves kein e i suoi studi sul blu, le performances...cosa sarebbero? sono testimonianza dell'artista che nasce in quel preciso momento storico...
che senso avrebbe oggi un renoir...quando c'è già stato renoir?
a me pare un discorso molto semplice e , ripeto, rispetto chi mi dice "non mi piace" ma escludere che quella sia arte per il semplice fatto che "nonsembri una fotografia" o che non rientra nei nostri concetti mi pare un'enorme presunzione.
che poi ci siano i ciarlatani, certo.ma come in tutti i settori


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la quasi totalità dell'arte contemporanea?
> ah, però. quindi, superati che so, gli impressionisti , quello che è arrivato dopo è ciarpame.
> artisti come yves kein e i suoi studi sul blu, le performances...cosa sarebbero? sono testimonianza dell'artista che nasce in quel preciso momento storico...
> che senso avrebbe oggi un renoir...quando c'è già stato renoir?
> ...


Mine' come ti si e' gia' detto anche nell'altro 3d che apristi, l'arte per essere fruita non deve essere mediata da nessuno e se l'artista non arriva a colpire il bersaglio e' solo colpa dell'artista fallito...

ora te parli di ciarlatani, ma anche un Manzoni con la sua merda d'artista metti in questo mazzo di ciarlatani?

per me non e' un coglione lui che le sue cagate vere e non figurate le ha messo in barattoli e le venda, ma senz'altro chi se lo compra pure a caro prezzo...

difendi l'indifendibile...

se meritano di essere sfankulati e spernacchiati questi pseudoartisti, che vadano pure sfankulati e spernacchiati...

stamo qua apposta...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la quasi totalità dell'arte contemporanea?
> ah, però. quindi, superati che so, gli impressionisti , quello che è arrivato dopo è ciarpame.
> artisti come yves kein e i suoi studi sul blu, le performances...cosa sarebbero? sono testimonianza dell'artista che nasce in quel preciso momento storico...
> che senso avrebbe oggi un renoir...quando c'è già stato renoir?
> ...


C'è un aspetto sulle tue considerazioni che è quello del rispetto per l'arte.

Da profano quale sono mi limito non tanto a giudicare, secondo i miei gusti, quello che ritengo bello o meno, ma giudico in base alla personale influenza che un quadro, nello specifico, ha su di me. In sostanza si tratta della differenza che c'è tra quello che capisco e comprendo perchè confacente la mia sensibilità e quello che non comprendo.

Il fatto di non comprendere può suscitare indifferenza e quindi superficialità nel non voler approfondire, ma non mi porta mai a considerare un opera inutile o peggio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' come ti si e' gia' detto anche nell'altro 3d che apristi, l'arte per essere fruita non deve essere mediata da nessuno e se l'artista non arriva a colpire il bersaglio e' solo colpa dell'artista fallito...
> 
> ora te parli di ciarlatani, ma anche un Manzoni con la sua merda d'artista metti in questo mazzo di ciarlatani?
> 
> ...


diciamo però che quando parliamo di ciarlatani facciamo i nomi perché così pare che si comprenda tutta l'arte contemporanea: specifica.
e sembrerebbe pure che esista una marea di pseudo artisti arricchiti dall'arte....al contrario : la maggior parte dei giovani pittori o scultori di questi anni è squattrinata e , a differenza di un tempo....senza nessuno che li aiuti


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2012)

*E. Munch*

Ad esempio, di Munch trovo molto più inquietante questo de "L'urlo" che a prima "vista" risulterebbe più incisivo.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> diciamo però che quando parliamo di ciarlatani facciamo i nomi perché così pare che si comprenda tutta l'arte contemporanea: specifica.
> e sembrerebbe pure che esista una marea di pseudo artisti arricchiti dall'arte....al contrario : la maggior parte dei giovani pittori o scultori di questi anni è squattrinata e , a differenza di un tempo....senza nessuno che li aiuti


non ho capito se la merda di Manzoni venduta pure a caro prezzo te lo fa rientrare nei ciarlatani o negli artisti...

comunque nei tempi moderni si e' raffinata la filiera diventando pura speculazione e le cagate, tranne qualche caso, le pompano quanno l'artista....vabbe' diciamo l'artista...ahahah e' schiattato...

e' un puro schifo...


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> C'è un aspetto sulle tue considerazioni che è quello del rispetto per l'arte.
> 
> Da profano quale sono mi limito non tanto a giudicare, secondo i miei gusti, quello che ritengo bello o meno, ma giudico in base alla personale influenza che un quadro, nello specifico, ha su di me. In sostanza si tratta della differenza che c'è tra quello che capisco e comprendo perchè confacente la mia sensibilità e quello che non comprendo.
> 
> Il fatto di non comprendere può suscitare indifferenza e quindi superficialità nel non voler approfondire, ma non mi porta mai a considerare un opera inutile o peggio.


uno fa 90 cacate ed anziche' farsele sul cesso e scaricarle nella fogna, le mette in barattolo e le vende pure a caro prezzo e tu non vuoi sindacare se tale opera e' inutile o meno e chi la compie e' un emerito stronzo e chi glieli compra sti barattoli della sua merda sia ancora piu' stronzo di lui...

neh ma come ragioniamo?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non ho capito* se la merda di Manzoni venduta pure a caro prezzo te lo fa rientrare nei ciarlatani o negli artisti...
> 
> *comunque nei tempi moderni si e' raffinata la filiera diventando pura speculazione e le cagate, tranne qualche caso, le pompano quanno l'artista....vabbe' diciamo l'artista...ahahah e' schiattato...
> 
> e' un puro schifo...


intuizione, ricordi?:mrgreen:
la questione della speculazione non riguarda gli artisti...in questi anni fanno la fame e parlare di arricchimento è semplicemente ridicolo.
l'ultimo fortunato è stato andy warhol


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uno fa 90 cacate ed anziche' farsele sul cesso e scaricarle nella fogna, le mette in barattolo e le vende pure a caro prezzo e tu non vuoi sindacare se tale opera e' inutile o meno e chi la compie e' un emerito stronzo e chi glieli compra sti barattoli della sua merda sia ancora piu' stronzo di lui...
> 
> neh ma come ragioniamo?
> 
> ahahahah


Mah, mi pare che ad un certo punto anche Munch, nel periodo storico in cui visse, fu denigrato.

Comunque hai detto bene, mi prendo la briga, e la pigrizia anche, di non sindacare.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intuizione, ricordi?:mrgreen:
> la questione della speculazione non riguarda gli artisti...in questi anni fanno la fame e parlare di arricchimento è semplicemente ridicolo.
> l'ultimo fortunato è stato andy warhol


la speculazione e' chiaro che coinvolge anche gli artisti anche se a me interessa tutto il pacchetto e del fatto che l'artista faccia la fame o meno a me frega un casso....

se il circuito delle gallerie ha deciso di pompare un emerito sconosciuto e fallito per inkulare i gonzi "ignoranti", sputtana tutto il settore ed il fenomeno si ridimensionerebbe in fretta se non ci fossero appunto tanti coglioni a farsi abbindolare, visto che ci dobbiamo scordare una protezione di qualche tipo d'imperio per tali coglioni...

riassumendo:

truffate pure i gonzi pero' col cazzo che la chiamiamo arte sta roba...

D'ACCORDOOOOOOO????

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, mi pare che ad un certo punto anche Munch, nel periodo storico in cui visse, fu denigrato.
> 
> Comunque hai detto bene, mi prendo la briga, e la pigrizia anche, di non sindacare.


per me sbagli perche' sempre ed in ogni occasione dovresti avere le palle per sostenere dialetticamente il tuo pensiero che non collima co' sta merda facendo anche la figura di individuo consapevole e fregartene del loro tacciarti d'esse ignorante...

la loro merda la smerdi con altra merda...nun so' abituati al contraddittorio...

guarda Minerva come e' costretta ad abbozzare sulle cagate assurde...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

*la protesta .....creativa*


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


e falla gratis cosi' avrebbe un senso...

speculandoci sopra invece e' na' truffa ai coglioni...


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

*la clairvoyance di  magritte*


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la speculazione e' chiaro che coinvolge anche gli artisti anche se a me interessa tutto il pacchetto e del fatto che l'artista faccia la fame o meno a me frega un casso....
> 
> se il circuito delle gallerie ha deciso di pompare un emerito sconosciuto e fallito per inkulare i gonzi "ignoranti", sputtana tutto il settore ed il fenomeno si ridimensionerebbe in fretta se non ci fossero appunto tanti coglioni a farsi abbindolare, visto che ci dobbiamo scordare una protezione di qualche tipo d'imperio per tali coglioni...
> 
> ...



d'accordo, non è arte, ma non è nemmeno una truffa
se viene fuori un valore stabile di mercato, chi compra non viene mica truffato
diversamente, allora anche l'oro sarebbe solo un metallo e i diamanti solo dei sassi:mrgreen:

la vera truffa moderna è la finanza "creativa", o non so come la chiamano adesso
secondo me


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> d'accordo, non è arte, ma non è nemmeno una truffa
> se viene fuori un valore stabile di mercato, chi compra non viene mica truffato
> diversamente, allora anche l'oro sarebbe solo un metallo e i diamanti solo dei sassi:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


allora secondo questo ragionamento anche chi riteneva congruo il prezzo per il sale della Vanna Marchi non doveva ritenersi truffato...

anche l'abuso della credulita' popolare e' una truffa....


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

*no, aspetta...c'è l'ex di cicciolina:jeff kloons*


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

il milionario jeff:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me sbagli perche' sempre ed in ogni occasione dovresti avere le palle per sostenere dialetticamente il tuo pensiero che non collima co' sta merda facendo anche la figura di individuo consapevole e fregartene del loro tacciarti d'esse ignorante...
> 
> la loro merda la smerdi con altra merda...nun so' abituati al contraddittorio...
> 
> ...


Quando ne vale la pena, vorrai dire. Insomma, non è che mi cambia la vita se grido al mondo che un artista penso sia un impostore.

Se poi ci sono prodotti truffa, questo accade in tutti gli ambiti, è anche perchè c'è chi li apprezza. Fatti loro.
A me interessa quello che secondo il mio metro di misura risulta essere valido. Il resto, in arte parlando, perchè dovrei considerarlo se non mi piace?

Sono contento che tu riesca a prenderti anche questa briga, ma questa è una fatica che mi risparmio volentieri. E poi, hai voglia a tacciare d'ignoranza....in questo caso è "l'indifferenza" il vero metro di misura per quello che non si ritiene valido.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


hai messo una elle in piu'....imperdonabile...

ahahahahah

comunque sto "artista" lo posti per dimostrare come siano spiantati?

a me nun me risulta che sia un morto de fame....anzi mi dimostra che di coglioni e' pieno il mondo...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quando ne vale la pena, vorrai dire. Insomma, non è che mi cambia la vita se grido al mondo che un artista penso sia un impostore.
> 
> Se poi ci sono prodotti truffa, questo accade in tutti gli ambiti, è anche perchè c'è chi li apprezza. Fatti loro.
> A me interessa quello che secondo il mio metro di misura risulta essere valido. Il resto, in arte parlando, perchè dovrei considerarlo se non mi piace?
> ...


ma mica uno dovrebbe andare agli angoli delle strade a rompere il cazzo ai passanti...

di occasioni ce ne sono a bizzeffe e di solito non si polemizza per paura di passare per ignoranti...

anche qua sul virtuale le accuse contro chi li taccia di essere praticamente dei truffatori fanno leva su quello...


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora secondo questo ragionamento anche chi riteneva congruo il prezzo per il sale della Vanna Marchi non doveva ritenersi truffato...
> 
> anche l'abuso della credulita' popolare e' una truffa....



ma no dai, il sale della vanna serviva a non so bene cosa, qui si parla di un valore stabile: compri e puoi rivendere quando vuoi, puoi anche guadagnarci
pare che l'arte sia diventata un bene rifugio, il che vuol dire che in questo caso non conta più l'apprezzamento personale, ma solo il valore di mercato


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no dai, il sale della vanna serviva a non so bene cosa, qui si parla di un valore stabile: compri e puoi rivendere quando vuoi, puoi anche guadagnarci
> pare che l'arte sia diventata un bene rifugio, il che vuol dire che in questo caso non conta più l'apprezzamento personale, ma solo il valore di mercato


allora nun ce capimo...ahahahah

il sale me lo vendi per togliere il malocchio e mi truffi ne' piu' ne' meno come il farmi credere che la tua cagata delle 8 de stamattina e messa in un barattolo sia arte solo perche' sei te che lo dici...

per me rimane solo na' cacata piu' o meno uguale a quelle che faccio io la mattina e mai me so' sognato di commercializzarle non avendo l'indole del truffatore...

ahahahah


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora nun ce capimo...ahahahah
> 
> il sale me lo vendi per togliere il malocchio e mi truffi ne' piu' ne' meno come il farmi credere che la tua cagata delle 8 de stamattina e messa in un barattolo sia arte solo perche' sei te che lo dici...
> 
> ...



ok, ho capito cosa vuoi dire, che sempre di cacca si tratta...

tuttavia: anche l'oro è solo un metallo etc. etc.

il mercato delle aste è molto particolare, lo sai, se io metto le mie mutande all'asta non le compra nessuno, ma se le mette Eva Longoria...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok, ho capito cosa vuoi dire, che sempre di cacca si tratta...
> 
> tuttavia: anche l'oro è solo un metallo etc. etc.
> 
> il mercato delle aste è molto particolare, lo sai, se io metto le mie mutande all'asta non le compra nessuno, ma se le mette Eva Longoria...:mrgreen:


appunto...chi se compra le mutande di quarched'uno all'asta e' un feticista ed e' assodato che glje manca qualche rotella esattamente come ad un altro che se compra la merda in un barattolo o una tela con un taglio...

di che stamo a parla'?

ahahahah


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> appunto...chi se compra le mutande di quarched'uno all'asta e' un feticista ed e' assodato che glje manca qualche rotella esattamente come ad un altro che se compra la merda in un barattolo o una tela con un taglio...
> 
> di che stamo a parla'?
> 
> ahahahah



evabbè, fai finta di non capire...

allora cambio es.
un gioiello pezzo unico di cartier, ad es., ha un valore superiore ai carati che lo compongono
un'auto d'epoca ha un valore superiore al peso della ferraglia
un reperto archeologico ha un valore superiore al materiale con cui è fatto...

il valore può prescindere dalla materia, che ti piaccia o no

sei troppo materialista!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> evabbè, fai finta di non capire...
> 
> allora cambio es.
> un gioiello pezzo unico di cartier, ad es., ha un valore superiore ai carati che lo compongono
> ...


veramente sei te che insisti con paragoni assurdi...

che ci siano due o piu' coglioni che stabiliscano un valore ad uno stronzo fumante non te mette al riparo da condanne etiche, morali e legali...

tanto per...il dito medio di Cattelan davanti alla borsa qua a milano, e' stato veicolato come provocazione ed essendo stato regalato alla citta' si tollera che stia li'...discorso diverso si sarebbe fatto se il comune di Milano avesse dovuto pagare "l'artista"...e t'assicuro che col cazzo stava li'...ahahahah

quindi i coglioni vanno necessariamente tutelati se non sono in grado di badare a loro stessi...


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente sei te che insisti con paragoni assurdi...
> 
> che ci siano due o piu' coglioni che stabiliscano un valore ad uno stronzo fumante non te mette al riparo da condanne etiche, morali e legali...
> 
> ...


adoro il dito di Cattelan! Love, vero?:mrgreen:

Stermy se ti vuoi far carico di tutti i coglioni necessitanti di tutela, hai voglia!
capisco che la cosa ti secchi, ma così va il mondo


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2012)

Sterminè...io le eviterei tutte queste paranoie. Più che altro per me sono ricordi che riemergono, prima ancora del valore intrinseco e dell'aspetto, soggettivo, della comunicazione.

Mi viene voglia di tornarci.
St. Paul de Vence, Fondazione Maeght, "La Vita", celebrazione di Chagall.


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> adoro il dito di Cattelan! Love, vero?:mrgreen:
> 
> Stermy se ti vuoi far carico di tutti i coglioni necessitanti di tutela, hai voglia!
> capisco che la cosa ti secchi, ma così va il mondo


anche a me piace visto che principalmente e' gratis solo che mi sarebbe piaciuto de piu' se fosse stato girato dall'altra parte....cosi' me sembra appunto troppo presa per il culo, comunque a me sostanzialmente sbatte il casso su come uno se fa' frega' i PROPRI soldi...

quello su cui pignoleggio e' che i tuoi soldi non te li ha fregati un artista e tantomeno lo autorizzo a farme taccia' d'ignoranza se gli vado a vede' er bluff...

quindi fatece che cazzo ve pare basta che nun ce mettete a capocchia la parolina arte...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sterminè...io le eviterei tutte queste paranoie. Più che altro per me sono ricordi che riemergono, prima ancora del valore intrinseco e dell'aspetto, soggettivo, della comunicazione.
> 
> Mi viene voglia di tornarci.
> St. Paul de Vence, Fondazione Maeght, "La Vita", celebrazione di Chagall.


d'accordo qua se comincia a ragiona' e qualcosa di ricordi puo' far riemergere anche se in maniera molto confusa e sciroccata, come in una notte agitata perche' mangiato pesantee male e digerito peggio...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai messo una elle in piu'....imperdonabile...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ma infatti....facevo il nome di uno specifico, non sparavo nel mucchio


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

*ettore e andromaca   de chirico*






che non era solo pittore ma scenografo e scrittore


----------



## geko (23 Luglio 2012)

Io adoro questo 









_De Chirico, Gli sposi_


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io adoro questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io adoro De Chirico in generale!


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

de chirico è un genio contemporaneo....per fortuna ne nascono ancora


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti....facevo il nome di uno specifico, non sparavo nel mucchio


ma estendi pure l'elenchino di chi consideri un ciarlatano tra i moderni che me lo stampo...

ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2012)

John Atkinson Grimshaw, Roundhay Lake.
Questo secondo me eccezionale. E Grimshaw, che ho scopero da poco, è un pittore fenomenale.

Stermi...secondo te Koons copme l'avrebbe dipinto sto quadro? Coi coccodrilli di gomma al posto del colore? :carneval:

PS. Sono d'accordo te. A volte si cerca di difendere ciò che è oggettivamente indifendibile


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> John Atkinson Grimshaw, Roundhay Lake.
> Questo secondo me eccezionale. E Grimshaw, che ho scopero da poco, è un pittore fenomenale.
> 
> Stermi...secondo te *Koons* copme l'avrebbe dipinto sto quadro? Coi coccodrilli di gomma al posto del colore? :carneval:
> ...


e chi lo difenderebbe?di sicuro non io:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> John Atkinson Grimshaw, Roundhay Lake.
> Questo secondo me eccezionale. E Grimshaw, che ho scopero da poco, è un pittore fenomenale.
> 
> Stermi...secondo te Koons copme l'avrebbe dipinto sto quadro? Coi coccodrilli di gomma al posto del colore? :carneval:
> ...


E che ne so come dipinge quello sciroccato, mi onoro di non conoscerlo, pero' te chiedo solo d'ave' rispetto per la mia digestione...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> John Atkinson Grimshaw, Roundhay Lake.
> Questo secondo me eccezionale. E Grimshaw, che ho scopero da poco, è un pittore fenomenale.
> 
> Stermi...secondo te Koons copme l'avrebbe dipinto sto quadro? Coi coccodrilli di gomma al posto del colore? :carneval:
> ...


tu ami il periodo crepuscolare e con le scene notturne?

e in questa versione più "luminosa " e glamour?









e fiabesco?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu ami il periodo crepuscolare e con le scene notturne?
> 
> e in questa versione più "luminosa " e glamour?
> 
> ...


effettivamente molto carini questi ultimi

ma perchè sempre donne?


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> effettivamente molto carini questi ultimi
> 
> ma perchè sempre donne?


se metteveno in posa cosi' evitaveno de spignatta'...

elementare uotson...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

*dimenticavo*

:calcio:





exStermy ha detto:


> se metteveno in posa cosi' evitaveno de spignatta'...
> 
> elementare uotson...
> 
> ahahahah


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

e Fattori vi piace? metto uno dei più famosi, ma a me piacciono moltissimo anche  i paesaggi rurali


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e in questa versione più "luminosa " e glamour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi piacciono molto entrambi. soprattutto il secondo (quello fiabesco).
Nelle esplosioni di colori i miei preferiti comunque restano gli impressionisti.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2012)

Questo mi fa impazzire

Childe Hassam , The Goldfish Window


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e Fattori vi piace? metto uno dei più famosi, ma a me piacciono moltissimo anche  i paesaggi rurali


d'esse bello e' bello, solo che er cavallo me pare un po' troppo cagone...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> d'esse bello e' bello, solo che er cavallo me pare un po' troppo cagone...
> 
> ahahahahah



serve un barattolo?

vabbè, tanti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2012)

Charles Burton Barber,
Donna che legge il Resto del Carlino :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2012)

Edwin Church, Mattino ai tropici


----------



## Buscopann (23 Luglio 2012)

Di Nikolaj Ge avevo già postato la sua incredibile crocifissione.
Che dire di questo splendido quadro, molto suggestivo? Grande pittore questo russo.

La Coscienza di Giuda


----------



## exStermy (23 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> serve un barattolo?
> 
> vabbè, tanti...:mrgreen:


ricominciamo???..

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

*kokoschka*


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2012)

*futurismo russo*

il ciclista natalia goncharova


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Di Nikolaj Ge avevo già postato la sua incredibile crocifissione.
> Che dire di questo splendido quadro, molto suggestivo? Grande pittore questo russo.
> 
> La Coscienza di Giuda



assolutamente meraviglioso.


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Luglio 2012)

*Michel Klaine*




tra i contemporanei, questo .


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Luglio 2012)

Jeremy Lipking
"Morning Light," Oil on Canvas, 30" x 40"​


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Luglio 2012)

Ron Hicks ​


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2012)

*J.F. Millet*

Realismo. O ritorno alla realtà.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

*trecourt   la lettera. ancora impressionisti*


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

a pensa' allo sforzo e alla fatica mentale che ha fatto questo, gia' sudo...

ahahahah

http://pensierolibre.blogspot.it/2010/02/quadrato-bianco-su-sfondo-bianco.html


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a pensa' allo sforzo e alla fatica mentale che ha fatto questo, gia' sudo...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> http://pensierolibre.blogspot.it/2010/02/quadrato-bianco-su-sfondo-bianco.html


Non capisci. Si tratta dell’oggettivo in status nascendi.


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non capisci. Si tratta dell’oggettivo in status nascendi.


mavafankul'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

oggi ho voglia di colori

Paul Klee


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

e visto che c'erano gli uccelli, mi è venuto in mente un altro paolo







paolo uccello


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e visto che c'erano gli uccelli, mi è venuto in mente un altro paolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a sto punto, che direbbe freud?

ahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oggi ho voglia di colori
> 
> Paul Klee


beloooo


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> beloooo


e' belooooo anche girato....proooova...

ahahahah

Ps: ma dietro a ste cagate ce mettono armeno na' freccia o va a culo?

ahahahah


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2012)

Morisot


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oggi ho voglia di colori
> 
> Paul Klee


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

*matisse*


----------



## dammi un nome (24 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a pensa' allo sforzo e alla fatica mentale che ha fatto questo, gia' sudo...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> http://pensierolibre.blogspot.it/2010/02/quadrato-bianco-su-sfondo-bianco.html



oggesu':blank:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


ora sono in pace col mondo perchè ho ricordato tutti i miei tentativi alle scuole medie di dipingere in questo modo con i colori a tempera
beata gioventù :sorriso3:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

*ho voglia di tenebre: francisco goya*


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

*orazio gentileschi, papà di artemisia, maestro di caravaggio*


----------



## geko (24 Luglio 2012)

Ho sempre trovato sensualissima la Lady Godiva (o era Godeva? )...








_John Collier, Lady Godiva_


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

*melissa moss .pittrice dai dipinti fiabeschi*


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)




----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

*inquietante mark ryden*


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


questa qua è perfetta per come vedo il mondo io e che dici del vicentino stefano zattera?


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> View attachment 5089


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
teomondo scrofalo...

....un mito.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2012)




----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

*il vero bacio di klimt, però è questo*



lunapiena ha detto:


> View attachment 5091


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

io ero convinta che fosse "L'oro"


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> questa qua è perfetta per come vedo il mondo io e che dici del vicentino stefano zattera?
> 
> View attachment 5090


non lo conoscevo...anche i pittori li scegli autoctoni?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ero convinta che fosse "L'oro"


quando l'ho postato io ne ho fatto l'esempio dell'oro usato da klimt


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando l'ho postato io ne ho fatto l'esempio dell'oro usato da klimt


no, ero convinta da prima... ma credo che il motivo fosse quello.


----------



## exStermy (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo conoscevo...anche i pittori li scegli autoctoni?


anvedi ce sta pure Miss Patania...

ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Capolavoro ..Alla mostra di Milano su Artemisia mica c'era questo quadro del padre. Ce ne erano invece altri secondo me meno belli, ma forse ritenuti più importanti.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2012)

Ne metto uno di Schiele che piace tantissimo anche a me.
Il porto di Trieste


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2012)

Renoir,
Monet che dipinge nel suo giardino ad Argenteuil


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo conoscevo...anche i pittori li scegli autoctoni?


La mostra a Tokio è andata molto bene...ha venduto moltissimi quadri...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2012)

mi scuso per la foto piccolo, ma era l'unica che rendeva un po' di giustizia a questo capolavoro.
E' uno dei miei preferiti di Raffaello e ho avuto la fortuna di vederlo dal vivo.
La Madonna della Seggiola a Palazzo Pitti.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne metto uno di Schiele che piace tantissimo anche a me.
> Il porto di Trieste


la caratteristica di schiele però rimane quella dei ritratti di giovanissime ragazze.egli finì anche in carcere per quella che oggi definiremmo pedofilia...non erano bambine ma erano davvero molto giovani...in più lui faceva discorsi del tipo di aldo busi e sulla sessualità già presente in tenera età.

	
	
		
		
	


	




discorsi antipatici, onestamente


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo conoscevo...anche i pittori li scegli autoctoni?


'sti quadri, se posso, fan cagare.........


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> 'sti quadri, se posso, fan cagare.........


... aNGELO... bentornato... mi mancavano le tue TETTONE!!!!!
...e i tuoi giudizi....


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... aNGELO... bentornato... mi mancavano le tue TETTONE!!!!!
> ...e i tuoi giudizi....


e non hai ancora visto cosce e culo


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e non hai ancora visto cosce e culo


...quando le mostri????
... sono già in tiro....


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...quando le mostri????
> ... sono già in tiro....


io e la mia amica del cu...................ore


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> io e la mia amica del cu...................ore


... scommetto che sei ... quella di sinistra..
..la classe è classe!!!!!!... tutto proporzionato!!!!


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... scommetto che sei ... quella di sinistra..
> ..la classe è classe!!!!!!... tutto proporzionato!!!!


ovviamente..hai l'................occhio lungo...
e poi quando si tratta di mostrarmi al mondo l'eleganza innanzitutto....e che cazzo!


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ovviamente..hai l'................occhio lungo...
> e poi quando si tratta di mostrarmi al mondo l'eleganza innanzitutto....e che cazzo!


...lunghissimo... se vuoi te lo mostro in privato...
Angelo.... vedi che mancavi tu... per sparare 4 cazzate?????
... il lillà... ti dona... assai....


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...lunghissimo... se vuoi te lo mostro in privato...
> Angelo.... vedi che mancavi tu... per sparare 4 cazzate?????
> ... il lillà... ti dona... assai....


quella di sinistra in nero
cafone...
in privato..e perchè?
uè ciccio io sparo cazzate perchè il livello è questo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> mi scuso per la foto piccolo, ma era l'unica che rendeva un po' di giustizia a questo capolavoro.
> E' uno dei miei preferiti di Raffaello e ho avuto la fortuna di vederlo dal vivo.
> La Madonna della Seggiola a Palazzo Pitti.



anch'io lo vidi


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quella di sinistra in nero
> cafone...
> in privato..e perchè?
> uè ciccio io sparo cazzate perchè il livello è questo


...comunque... sei entrato di diritto... nella transavanguardia...
....????...arte moderna non aver paura..
o forse dovremmo inscriverti ... verso la BODYART...
le tue ciccione.. sono degne di un Botero prima maniera...

p.s. ...io ti ho sempre immaginato a sinistra...
mi tiri di più... che vuoi farci....


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...comunque... sei entrato di diritto... nella transavanguardia...
> ....????...arte moderna non aver paura..
> o forse dovremmo inscriverti ... verso la BODYART...
> le tue ciccione.. sono degne di un Botero prima maniera...
> ...


hai problemi con le direzioni..quella in nero è a sinistra infatti e lilla a destra...
e comunque ho deciso per una mini (non è che ne ho così bisogno) liposuzione e il grasso lo imbottiglio e lo vendo:"lard d'artist"...a te faccio un prezzo di favore neh?


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> hai problemi con le direzioni..quella in nero è a sinistra infatti e lilla a destra...
> e comunque ho deciso per una mini (non è che ne ho così bisogno) liposuzione e il grasso lo imbottiglio e lo vendo:"lard d'artist"...a te faccio un prezzo di favore neh?


...che vuoi farci... nella mutanda..appena in tiro... sempre ... a sinistra...
stò bastardo....
..a te dove butta????
... ormai.. la bottiglia d'artista è superata...vedi Fontana...
ti consiglio creme anti-age... tipo WANDA MARCHI!!!!


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...che vuoi farci... nella mutanda..appena in tiro... sempre ... a sinistra...
> stò bastardo....
> ..a te dove butta????
> ... ormai.. la bottiglia d'artista è superata...vedi Fontana...
> ti consiglio creme anti-age... tipo WANDA MARCHI!!!!


a me butta sempre sopra


----------



## Spider (24 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> a me butta sempre sopra


...verso le Tette?????


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...verso le Tette?????


che domande...ovvio....


----------



## elena_ (24 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anch'io lo vidi


io anche
e nelle stesse sale c'è anche la meravigliosa Velata
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Velata

tra i dipinti che mi hanno impressionato di più c'è comunque _L'origine del mondo_ di Courbet, che forse sarà stato già citato
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'origine_du_monde


----------



## JON (25 Luglio 2012)

*J.H. Fragonard*


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Capolavoro ..Alla mostra di Milano su Artemisia mica c'era questo quadro del padre. Ce ne erano invece altri secondo me meno belli, ma forse ritenuti più importanti.
> 
> Buscopann



ti devo quotare in continuazione cio' che posti.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> mi scuso per la foto piccolo, ma era l'unica che rendeva un po' di giustizia a questo capolavoro.
> E' uno dei miei preferiti di Raffaello e ho avuto la fortuna di vederlo dal vivo.
> La Madonna della Seggiola a Palazzo Pitti.



allora, questo Quadro,è tra le cose Pochissime in realtà, che di argomento religioso appenderei al fianco. per tutta la vita. 

e non dico altro.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2012)

John Grimshaw, Un fascio dorato.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2012)

Giovanni Boldini, Ragazza con gatto nero in braccio.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> John Grimshaw, Un fascio dorato.


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


ma e' una nuova tecnica quella dei quadri mossi?

ahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' una nuova tecnica quella dei quadri mossi?
> 
> ahahah


sei uno sfascista: e posta qualcosa che ti piace e non rompere i coglioni:mrgreen:







ps....comunque avevi ragione:singleeye:
ho cercato il titolo che ricordavo ed ho postato senza guardare questo orrore scansionato.anatema
abbattetemi


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*Posto che*

l'arte visiva è per me un fattore neutro, perchè non ho gli strumenti intellettuali e la sensibilità d'animo per capirla ed apprezzarla, mi trasmettono un senso di immensa umanità nell'accezione più ampia del termine le opere di Edward Hopper. Forse perché è quello che con Roy Lichtenstein più si è avvicinato alla rappresentazione usando le tecniche dei comics e degli illustratori di advertisements, insomma illustra in modo diretto e comprensibile anche da un bambino


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> l'arte visiva è per me un fattore neutro, perchè non ho gli strumenti intellettuali e la sensibilità d'animo per capirla ed apprezzarla, mi trasmettono un senso di immensa umanità nell'accezione più ampia del termine le opere di Edward Hopper. Forse perché è quello che con Roy Lichtenstein più si è avvicinato alla rappresentazione usando le tecniche dei comics e degli illustratori di advertisements, insomma illustra in modo diretto e comprensibile anche da un bambino


L'arte visiva è così sterminata che solo un cieco (per ovvi handicap fisici) non potrebbe trovare nella sua immensità qualcosa in grado di smuovere le proprie emozioni. Tu hai citato Hopper. ci sono moltissimi pittori simili a lui. Vettriano a mio avviso ti piacerà sicuramente.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (25 Luglio 2012)

Jack Vettriano, Along came a Spider.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*Ti ringrazio*

in effetti , mi prende. vado a scoprire qualosa su di lui


Buscopann ha detto:


> Jack Vettriano, Along came a Spider.


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

questo è uno dei quadri che mi ha più colpito dal vivo


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> questo è uno dei quadri che mi ha più colpito dal vivo


il problema con quadri come quelli del rosso fiorentino è che ti tirano fuori una religiosità che non hai eppure ti emoziona


----------



## @lex (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema con quadri come quelli del rosso fiorentino è che ti tirano fuori una religiosità che non hai eppure ti emoziona


no non mi ha tirato fuori nessuna religiosità ma una profonda compassione e pietà (appunto). il viso della madre è un pugno nello stomaco


----------



## Spider (25 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema con quadri come quelli del rosso fiorentino è che ti tirano fuori una religiosità che non hai eppure ti emoziona


...niente c'entra con la religione...
è solo l'uso del colore, i toni.. gradatamente accompagnati....
il dinamismo delle figure classiche...la composizione in se... completamente studiata.

ci emoziona.. perchè è come vedere un tramonto...

puoi non emozionarti davanti ad un tramonto?????


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva, o chi mi puo' aiutare, è un pittore moderno, defunto, che dipingeva in massima parte ( credo ) alberi, singoli o in gruppo. mi sfugge il nome. pur piacendomi da morire ora proprio non non mi viene in mente.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

ma gli alberi spogli di mondrian?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Luglio 2012)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma gli alberi spogli di mondrian?



che meraviglia...grazie Mine, ma non è Mondrian.


mi pare che sia toscano, la tela solitamente è come se fosse divisa in due parti, nell una il colore dedicato alla terra e nell altra il fusto e questa chioma di colore diverso.

è come se rappresentasse "L uomo " in tutte le manifestazioni emotive possibil.


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che meraviglia...grazie Mine, ma non è Mondrian.
> 
> 
> mi pare che sia toscano, la tela solitamente è come se fosse divisa in due parti, nell una il colore dedicato alla terra e nell altra il fusto e questa chioma di colore diverso.
> ...


pe' trovallo, hai gia' fatto il giro dei manicomi?

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' trovallo, hai gia' fatto il giro dei manicomi?
> 
> ahahahahah




ma quanto si scemm'...i suoi quadri sono superlativi, ciuccio!


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma quanto si scemm'...i suoi quadri sono superlativi, ciuccio!


ehhhh...se vede come t'e' rimasto impresso...

ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> questo è uno dei quadri che mi ha più colpito dal vivo


Sei distratto. L'avevo già postato io 
Comunque penso che venga apprezzato anche dagli altri utenti se si mettesse almeno l'autore

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che meraviglia...grazie Mine, ma non è Mondrian.
> 
> 
> mi pare che sia toscano, la tela solitamente è come se fosse divisa in due parti, nell una il colore dedicato alla terra e nell altra il fusto e questa chioma di colore diverso.
> ...


Non lo conosco.
Ho provato a fare una ricerca su google con gli indizi che hai dato ma non ho trovato quasi nulla che corrisponda.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2012)

Un quandro molto suggestivo e di grande impatto, il titolo dice tutto. 

Gustav Klimt, La Speranza


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2012)

Van Gogh, La Resurrezione di Lazzaro


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un quandro molto suggestivo e di grande impatto, il titolo dice tutto.
> 
> Gustav Klimt, La Speranza



beh, accanto a questo metto " le tre età della donna"


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

*lui è kandinsky ma......diceva*

Casimir Malevic (1915) dice: "La gente... vede aria, pietra, acqua (nel quadro), ma in realtà sulla tela non c'è che un solo materiale: "il colore". Quindi la pittura figurativa è illusione,mentre la pittura che chiamiamo "astratta " è in realtà la più "completa" e vera.


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 5103Casimir Malevic (1915) dice: "La gente... vede aria, pietra, acqua (nel quadro), ma in realtà sulla tela non c'è che un solo materiale: "il colore". Quindi la pittura figurativa è illusione,mentre la pittura che chiamiamo "astratta " è in realtà la più "completa" e vera.


quindi io vedendo una sua foto, non avrei manco il gusto d'immagina' che sia solo un coglione perche' ne avrei la certezza?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi io vedendo una sua foto, non avrei manco il gusto d'immagina' che sia solo un coglione perche' ne avrei la certezza?
> 
> ahahahah


ma la foto non è mica la meme chose, mon petit chouchou


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la foto non è mica la meme chose, mon petit *chouchou*



chouchou stermy'...
non ce la posso fare.
:rofl:
da oggi in avanti sarai solo Chouchou


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non lo conosco.
> Ho provato a fare una ricerca su google con gli indizi che hai dato ma non ho trovato quasi nulla che corrisponda.
> 
> Buscopann


grazie busco, non c'è santo che mi venga in mente. e mi sono fatta fare pure una riproduzione di un suo quadro..na bestia sono.


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 5103Casimir Malevic (1915) dice: "La gente... vede aria, pietra, acqua (nel quadro), ma in realtà sulla tela non c'è che un solo materiale: "il colore". Quindi la pittura figurativa è illusione,mentre la pittura che chiamiamo "astratta " è in realtà la più "completa" e vera.



mi lascia un poco perplessa questa affermazione Minerva. tu cosa ne pensi, sei daccordo?



anche nella realtà è il colore che da vita alle cose, se fosse tutto in bianco e nero non sarebbe la stessa cosa. e come il colore è la luce che forma e da forma al colore nello spazio.da qui a dire che solo utilizzando il colore cogliamo l essenza della realtà e non la sua illusione..mah...boh...


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi lascia un poco perplessa questa affermazione Minerva. tu cosa ne pensi, sei daccordo?
> 
> 
> 
> anche nella realtà è il colore che da vita alle cose, se fosse tutto in bianco e nero non sarebbe la stessa cosa. e come il colore è la luce che forma e da forma al colore nello spazio.da qui a dire che solo utilizzando il colore cogliamo l essenza della realtà e non la sua illusione..mah...boh...


è charamente un esasperazione di un concetto che invece comprendo e che si basa sul colore e luce.ma come non condivido chi boccia in toto l'arte astratta allo stesso modo c'è tanto di quella figurativa che lascia senza fiato sulla quale non si può discutere.
secondo me


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è charamente un esasperazione di un concetto che invece comprendo e che si basa sul colore e luce.ma come non condivido chi boccia in toto l'arte astratta allo stesso modo c'è tanto di quella figurativa che lascia senza fiato sulla quale non si può discutere.
> secondo me


E' la prova provata che se sparano un mucchio de cazzate che meta' basterebbe spacciandosi ai gonzi come fini intellettuali...

me pare un software che mette insieme termini in maniera casuale...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' la prova provata che se sparano un mucchio de cazzate che meta' basterebbe spacciandosi ai gonzi come fini intellettuali...
> 
> me pare un software che mette insieme termini in maniera casuale...
> 
> ahahahah


sì, forse parli di molti critici.
questo era un'artista


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, forse parli di molti critici.
> questo era un'artista


e la differenza dove la vedi?

l'artista moderno per giustificare le sue cacate e' costretto a spacciarsi anche per intellettuale specialmente quando truffaldinamente individua nei suoi studi=cacate le avanguardie che i beoti devono anche riconoscere ed apprezzare...

so' sempre avanguardie ste' cacate...

suona molto mejo...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e la differenza dove la vedi?
> 
> l'artista moderno per giustificare le sue cacate e' costretto a spacciarsi anche per intellettuale specialmente quando truffaldinamente individua nei suoi studi=cacate le avanguardie che i beoti devono anche riconoscere ed apprezzare...
> 
> ...


è in casa ringhio?


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è in casa ringhio?


si e' sul cesso a comporre na' sinfonia alla Cage...

n'artro sciroccato...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si e' sul cesso a comporre na' sinfonia alla Cage...
> 
> n'artro sciroccato...
> 
> ahahahah


ho capito:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito:unhappy:


mejo che hai capito e nun sentito...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2012)

*cristo alla colonna del bramante...lo avete già proposto?*


----------



## Tubarao (31 Luglio 2012)

Parlando di genialità e creatività, anche se in un ambito un pò particolare, Banksy non è secondo a nessuno.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlando di genialità e creatività, anche se in un ambito un pò particolare, Banksy non è secondo a nessuno.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145
> ...



grazie Tuba, ho il muro di casa mia da ridipingere e stavo cercando una bella idea, ho curiosato ed è proprio ciò che immaginavo!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlando di genialità e creatività, anche se in un ambito un pò particolare, Banksy non è secondo a nessuno.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145
> ...


si. devo dire che il tipo sa disegnare proprio bene....non lo conoscevo. grazie tuba


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

*mancava l'art nouveau:Alfons Mucha*


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


antica passione mia...


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si e' sul cesso a comporre na' sinfonia alla Cage...
> 
> n'artro sciroccato...
> 
> ahahahah



condivido assolutamente.

uno da prendere a calci .


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è charamente un esasperazione di un concetto che invece comprendo e che si basa sul colore e luce.ma come non condivido chi boccia in toto l'arte astratta allo stesso modo c'è tanto di quella figurativa che lascia senza fiato sulla quale non si può discutere.
> secondo me



no, nemmeno io la boccio completamente, certo è che a mio modestissimo parere in molti ci marciano con le seghe intellettualistiche.

e comunque io fruitore voglio vedere come sai usare la matita , voglio osservare il tuo percorso, quello che mi sai comunicare, e poi ti giudico.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

in una chiesa in sicilia ho visto un quadro seicentesco , spagnolo, di un Cristo sulla croce il cui bacino era coperto da un panneggio a taglio di gonna, in pizzo, come se fosse un indumento femminile per capirci.mai vista una roba simile.


Un quadro di una bellezza ...straordinaria 

ora provo a cercarlo sul web


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


>


Apprezzo. Mi lasciano però un po' perplesso. Credo di prediligere esclusivamente il figurativo ma questi, per me, è come se non lo fossero. Non so spiegarmi.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Agosto 2012)

*jon*



JON ha detto:


> Apprezzo. Mi lasciano però un po' perplesso. Credo di prediligere esclusivamente il figurativo ma questi, per me, è come se non lo fossero. Non so spiegarmi.




forse è perchè sono raffigurazioni femminili poco aderenti alla realtà?

é uno stile Jon, è una idea della donna, o piace oppure no.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Agosto 2012)

*Alma Tadema*


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Agosto 2012)

*Grimshaw e Alma tadema*


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Agosto 2012)

*Peder Severin Krøyer*


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Agosto 2012)

ma postate attraverso il link per mantenere la dimensione gigante?


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> forse è perchè sono raffigurazioni femminili poco aderenti alla realtà?
> 
> é uno stile Jon, è una idea della donna, o piace oppure no.


Si, mi suonano surreali e ambigue.

Hai ragione, non rientrano nei miei gusti.


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma postate attraverso il link per mantenere la dimensione gigante?


Si, direttamente il link. Quello corrispondente alla dimensione intera dell'immagine.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, direttamente il link. Quello corrispondente alla dimensione intera dell'immagine.



Grazie Jon.


forse ti sembrano ambigue perchè le loro pose sono un poco artefatte, e sempre seduttive. :smile:


----------



## JON (6 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Grazie Jon.
> 
> 
> forse ti sembrano ambigue perchè le loro pose sono un poco artefatte, e sempre seduttive. :smile:


Credo di si.


----------



## JON (6 Agosto 2012)

*L. Da Vinci*


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


>


oggi curiosity è arrivata su marte e aveva a bordo una copia digitale dell'autoritratto di leonardo.grandioso


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


>




LUI, è un fuori concorso.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

http://www.ilpalo.com/arte-leonardo/images/leonardo-belle-ferroniere-collana_jpg.jpg


Questo è il viso che piu della Gioconda, piu di qualsiasi altro volto mi inquieta di piu.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

mi venisse una volta, una dico, un quadro postato come caspita  dico io.


----------



## JON (6 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi venisse una volta, una dico, un quadro postato come caspita  dico io.


----------



## JON (6 Agosto 2012)

*L. Da Vinci (by d.u.n.)*







Ma era donne al volante o donne alla tastiera?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


>



e mi sono anche impegnata con quello che mi hai detto.


:girlcry:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma era donne al volante o donne alla tastiera?


ora diventerà una  quaestio di principppio.
:diavoletto:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

*jon*

no-


l ho guardata, in quella magnificenza che hai postato e rimango bloccata. quando la guardo avverto gli stessi sintomi dell innammoramento.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

io sono malata..io quello quello sguardo non lo reggo.

non ce la fo.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e mi sono anche impegnata con quello che mi hai detto.
> 
> 
> :girlcry:


Allora devo deluderti....perchè è facile facile.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> oggi curiosity è arrivata su marte e aveva a bordo una copia digitale dell'autoritratto di leonardo.grandioso


Si.

Recentemente sono stato a Vinci. Ho visitato il museo a lui dedicato. Ti dico la verità, di quella visita ricordo tutto ma girando per i dintorni l'idea che lui abbia solcato quel territorio mi ha lasciato un solco nella mente. Tanto ero emozionato.

Voglio tornare in Francia e visitare il luogo della sua morte.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Recentemente sono stato a Vinci. Ho visitato il museo a lui dedicato. Ti dico la verità, di quella visita ricordo tutto ma girando per i dintorni l'idea che lui abbia solcato quel territorio mi ha lasciato un solco nella mente. Tanto ero emozionato.
> 
> Voglio tornare in Francia e visitare il luogo della sua morte.


anche io ci sono stata ma ho avuto una sensazione strana, come se quel luogo fosse inappropriato per un un genio del genere.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Recentemente sono stato a Vinci. Ho visitato il museo a lui dedicato. Ti dico la verità, di quella visita ricordo tutto ma girando per i dintorni l'idea che lui abbia solcato quel territorio mi ha lasciato un solco nella mente. Tanto ero emozionato.
> 
> Voglio tornare in Francia e visitare il luogo della sua morte.



Parliamo di Leonardo? Tu non puoi capire invece che amara delusione quando sono andata a Londra e non ho potuto ammirare la Vergine delle Rocce, nell'altra versione! Era in restauro!

Per me è il genio dei geni....


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parliamo di Leonardo? Tu non puoi capire invece che amara delusione quando sono andata a Londra e non ho potuto ammirare la Vergine delle Rocce, nell'altra versione! Era in restauro!
> 
> *Per me è il genio dei geni....
> 
> ...


lo è in assoluto


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parliamo di Leonardo? Tu non puoi capire invece che amara delusione quando sono andata a Londra e non ho potuto ammirare la Vergine delle Rocce, nell'altra versione! Era in restauro!
> 
> Per me è il genio dei geni....
> 
> ...




immagino come ci sia rimasta male.


si, è il Genio. 


in assoluto.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parliamo di Leonardo? Tu non puoi capire invece che amara delusione quando sono andata a Londra e non ho potuto ammirare la Vergine delle Rocce, nell'altra versione! Era in restauro!
> 
> Per me è il genio dei geni....
> 
> ...


Vabbè dai...sicuramente a Londra sarai riuscita a compensare quella, seppur spiacevole, privazione. Londra ti mette a tuo agio.


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2012)

Quando si parla di geni Leonardo acquisisce una connotazione particolare per essere stato anche un visionario, a 360° per giunta.

Ma di geni ne abbiamo anche oggi con la discriminante, rispetto al Maestro, che il know how odierno è la base dei successi futuri.
Cosa che non si può dire di lui che per il suo essere innovativo fu anche incompreso.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Quando si parla di geni Leonardo acquisisce una connotazione particolare per essere stato anche un visionario, a 360° per giunta.
> 
> Ma di geni ne abbiamo anche oggi con la discriminante, rispetto al Maestro, che il know how odierno è la base dei successi futuri.
> Cosa che non si può dire di lui che per il suo essere innovativo fu anche incompreso.




addo' li vedi Jon, con la stessa forza eh...io non ne vedo , magari mi sbaglio, spero.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Agosto 2012)

_Statua di Afrodite Callipige, I sec. d.C.
Da Roma, Domus Aurea


e qualcuno mi spieghi come mai alcune sculture di oggi valgono almeno il triplo di questa._


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Agosto 2012)

*Le parole di Pier Paolo Pasolini ci fanno entrare nel dipinto,dal basso,del Pontormo.*

_Accucciato, un pochino stempiato – con sotto la chioma ricciolona mezza roscia, gli occhi infossati, le ciglia spioventi e le mascelle un po’ troppo tonde e grosse […] un manto lo cerchia fino a raccogliersi sulla coscia, giallo grano, sopra la mutanda di quel solito, stinto, crudele, disseccato verdino».
_


La Deposizione. part.​


----------



## Spider (13 Agosto 2012)

e qualcuno mi spieghi come mai alcune sculture di oggi valgono almeno il triplo di questa.[/I][/QUOTE]

...semplicemente perchè, proprio per il loro valore intrinseco, sono fuori mercato...
sono incatalogabili come valore mercenario...
oramai patrimonio dell'umanità.
... hai mai sentito parlare di valore di mercato?
...questa è l'arte moderna...
moderna perchè ha un mercato... il mercato del consumo.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

http://www.haisentito.it/articolo/ecce-homo-di-elias-garcia-martinez-rovinato-da-una-vecchietta-video/52317/<a href="http://www.haisentito.it/articolo/ecce-homo-di-elias-garcia-martinez-rovinato-da-una-vecchietta-video/52317/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[video]http://www.haisentito.it/articolo/ecce-homo-di-elias-garcia-martinez-rovinato-da-una-vecchietta-video/52317/[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

io sono morta  con le parodie su questa storia.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

ho riso da stare male.


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Settembre 2012)

ma per quale motivo non riesco a inserirle giganti:girlcry::girlcry::girlcry::girlcry::girlcry:


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

non vi sembra che la maggiorn parte dell arte contemporanea, NON MODERNA, si esprima attraverso segni che vogliono solo suscitare provocazione verso il pubbico, e non autentica condivisione di emozione ?

Una provocazione finalizzata ; _cosi si parla di me, cosi qualcuno sapra  che esisto, faccio una bella cagata in bronzo cosi sanno che esisto, oppure metto una madonna che piange sperma e tutti sanno che sono io .
_
Gio pomodoro, per citarne uno noto? ma di quella sfera, che come la giri e la rivolti sempre una sfera del cazzo è ..ma che è...e l hai fatta una volta e mo' basta..no puoi sbattermela per venti anni davanti perchè mi voi significare un qualcosa che comunque non condivido perchè l emozione che suscita  è a zero.


tropppo facile pensare che ha pensato alla sfera come se fosse un cazzo di pomodoro?

e se guardo il resto della sua produzione ? peggio.

non è dissimile dalla merda di bronzo di una mostra contemporanea in toscana di cui ho visto il catalogo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non vi sembra che la maggiorn parte dell arte contemporanea, NON MODERNA, si esprima attraverso segni che vogliono solo suscitare provocazione verso il pubbico, e non autentica condivisione di emozione ?
> 
> Una provocazione finalizzata ; _cosi si parla di me, cosi qualcuno sapra  che esisto, faccio una bella cagata in bronzo cosi sanno che esisto, oppure metto una madonna che piange sperma e tutti sanno che sono io .
> _
> ...


L'arte contemporanea parla del disordine interiore dell'artista.
Questa mi viene da Padre Marko Rupnik.
Il mosaico che lui ha realizzato per la nuova chiesa del Beato Claudio Granzotto
è qualcosa che ha lasciato stupefatti tutti quanti.

Proprio lui mi ha parlato del cammino che ha percorso per arrivare a trovare i suoi contenuti.

Detto poi da compositore...
Posso assicurarti senza di tema di smentita che è facilissimo fare un immenso casin con na montagna di note...
Comporre qualcosa come l'Ave Verum di Mozart: due note in croce è di pochi...anzi di nessuno.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

non l ho visto quel mosaico, pero' spiegami una madonna con hitler in mano che cz.

o la madonna che piange sperma...eddai...


----------



## JON (13 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma per quale motivo non riesco a inserirle giganti:girlcry::girlcry::girlcry::girlcry::girlcry:


Ammazza che schiappa oh!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non l ho visto quel mosaico, pero' spiegami una madonna con hitler in mano che cz.
> 
> o la madonna che piange sperma...eddai...


Che ne so?
E che dire della rana crocifissa a Bolzano ?
Successe uno di quei casini...


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne so?
> E che dire della rana crocifissa a Bolzano ?
> Successe uno di quei casini...


e ti credo...e lo dico da atea.


per questi l importante è far parlare di sè...e tutto fa spettacolo.

questo detesto di una parte della "arte" cosi chiamata. contemporanea

ma contemporanea de che ? se l arte non è condivisione di un comune sentire, una cazzo di rana morta azzecata a una croce che minchia mi rappresenta?


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

*non lo è*.è un argomento del quale ho già detto tutto quello che potevo dire .chiedo scusa ma non gliela posso fare





dammi un nome ha detto:


> e ti credo...e lo dico da atea.
> 
> 
> per questi l importante è far parlare di sè...e tutto fa spettacolo.
> ...



aggiungo un doveroso necessariamente


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Settembre 2012)

non lo è ?

eh lo so...

per me la rana crocefissa è nulla. 

o mi comunichi qualcosa senza provocare, o se lo fai lo dimostri con una botta di genialità e non con stronzate,oppure il quadro con la rana inchiodata non l acquistero' mai. nemmeno se ne avessi da buttare.

del resto nella basilica di Noto artisti contemporanei hanno dimostrato di essere perfettamente capaci di realizzare un qualcosa che emozioni coloro che entrano, dopo il restauro causa terremoto .  senza fare rane o merde di bronzo.


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non lo è*.è un argomento del quale ho già detto tutto quello che potevo dire .chiedo scusa ma non gliela posso fare
> 
> 
> aggiungo un doveroso necessariamente




Minerva, dai...non si suona o si disegna per atti di onanismo...se non comunichi qualcosa che senso dai ?


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non lo è ?
> 
> eh lo so...
> 
> ...


ma ne hai facoltà.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2012)

_"non esiste una 'cosa' chiamata arte, e  "l'opera d'arte significa dunque ciò che significa per noi, non c'è altro criterio"
_ gombrich


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> troppa roba , per ora ho tra le mani questo malfidato di  san tommaso del maestro caravaggioView attachment 5011



Visto martedì sera, agli Uffizi!!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Settembre 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E comunque, diamo al Bronzino quel che è di Bronzino
> Bravissimo ritrattista, ho visto questo quandro agli Uffizi. Non ricordo un altro vestito dipinto così magistralmente. sembrava di toccarlo. Peccato che in foto renda poco. Va visto dal vivo.
> 
> View attachment 5022
> ...


Visto anche io martedì agli Uffizi, non è trai i miei preferiti, considerando che da Filippo Lippi, da Botticelli a Michelangelo da Raffaello a Caravaggio e al mitico Leonardo c'era di tutto di più, mi sono soffermata su altro....
Ad esempio la medusa di Caravaggio...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Settembre 2012)

*Su richiesta di Jon....*

...condivido un pò di quadri che ho visto personalmente nella mia vacanza e nelle trasferte di lavoro che mi portano a vagare per tutta Italia, questa settimana sono stata a Firenze e ne ho approfittato per rivedere gli Uffizi.

Chiedo scusa se sono stata già inseriti, non ho rivisto tutto il 3D. Apprezzate magari il fatto che le foto non sono perfette e prese dal web ma "rubate" durante la visita ai musei.... Lo so non si fa e sono la prima a dirlo ma non è facile resistere davanti a questi quadri. Soprattutto al Moma...non mi sembrava vero di esserci!



Tondo Doni, Michelangelo_Uffizi, Firenze



Notte stellata, Van Gogh_Museum of Modern art, NY


Devi ridurre tutti i file...ci vuole tempo! Continuo dopo, intanto vi lascio queste due chicche!


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> _"non esiste una 'cosa' chiamata arte, e  "l'opera d'arte significa dunque ciò che significa per noi, non c'è altro criterio"
> _ gombrich



Minerva, citare una frase di Gombrich, decontestualizzandola da un discorso di carattere estetico non puo' bastare. O forse almeno a me non basta ,apprezzo la tua buona volontà ma forse è bene che mi vada a leggere la fonte.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Minerva, citare una frase di Gombrich, decontestualizzandola da un discorso di carattere estetico non puo' bastare. O forse almeno a me non basta ,apprezzo la tua buona volontà ma forse è bene che mi vada a leggere la fonte.


Allora leggiti "Per una nuova semiologia dell'arte" di Luciano Nanni è un testo molto illuminante.

Tutto quello che riusciamo a veicolare in una coscienza collettiva come arte, verrà vissuto dagli appartenenti a quella cultura come arte, nulla esclude che chi appartiene ad un'altra cultura vi veda un oggetto contundente.

Forse dovremmo dire...non so se questa cosa è bella o meno, ma a me piace da impazzire.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora leggiti "Per una nuova semiologia dell'arte" di Luciano Nanni è un testo molto illuminante.
> 
> Tutto quello che riusciamo *a veicolare in una coscienza collettiva c*ome arte, verrà vissuto dagli appartenenti a quella cultura come arte, nulla esclude che chi appartiene ad un'altra cultura vi veda un oggetto contundente.
> 
> Forse dovremmo dire...non so se questa cosa è bella o meno, ma a me piace da impazzire.



già è una cosa diversa. si parla di coscienza collettiva. 


la merda di bronzo a quale coscienza collettiva appartiene? alla nostra cul
tura di merda. appunto. che non ha piu un ghezzo, per alcuni, da dire. e quindi si inventano le cagate per far parlare di loro, e non su quello che fanno.

forse sto dicendo una marea di cagate pure io.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> già è una cosa diversa. si parla di coscienza collettiva.
> 
> 
> la merda di bronzo a quale coscienza collettiva appartiene? alla nostra cul
> ...


le diciamo un po' tutti , temo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> già è una cosa diversa. si parla di coscienza collettiva.
> 
> 
> la merda di bronzo a quale coscienza collettiva appartiene? alla nostra cul
> ...


Il problema è che messa in un certo modo "nessuno" tranne l'uomo della strada è più disposto a vederci della merda eh?
Nel caso della rana fu il popolo a far casino non gli assessori alla cultura eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Così piccolo non rende però :mrgreen:
> Sarebbe interessante vederla dopo avere alzato un po' il gomito quest'opera :carneval:
> 
> 
> ...


dal vivo rende benissimo, invece


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema è che messa in un certo modo "nessuno" tranne l'uomo della strada è più disposto a vederci della merda eh?
> Nel caso della rana fu il popolo a far casino non gli assessori alla cultura eh?




a parte che gli assessori alla cultura troppo spesso rispondono a logiche politiche, e quindi di opportunità, diverse quindi da quelle della gente.

E poi mah...forse è anche vero che l arte si è spostata dalla tavola alla fotografia ad es. , o al cinema che è diventata una forma sempre piu sofisticata coi mezzi che ha. 

ai video.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dal vivo rende benissimo, invece




!!!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

i mezzi bisogna saperli usare ed il fatto che esitano è solo un vantaggio conquistato; se c'è una cosa che l'arte deve fare è testimoniare il proprio tempo.





dammi un nome ha detto:


> a parte che gli assessori alla cultura troppo spesso rispondono a logiche politiche, e quindi di opportunità, diverse quindi da quelle della gente.
> 
> E poi mah...forse è anche vero che l arte si è spostata dalla tavola alla fotografia ad es. , o al cinema che è diventata una forma sempre piu sofisticata coi mezzi che ha.
> 
> ai video.


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i mezzi bisogna saperli usare ed il fatto che esitano è solo un vantaggio conquistato; se c'è una cosa che l'arte deve fare è testimoniare il proprio tempo.




certo che i mezzi bisogna saperli usare, appunto cara, ma se mi fai una cacca di bronzo non ti sforzi cosi tanto a usare il materiale a disposizione.

é un po' come Allevi, lo sai quanto ci vuole a scrivere quelle cose che sono diventate un cult per la discografia italiana ? un qualsiasi allievo all ottavo anno è capace di farle. 

hanno deciso   tavolino che il personaggio da lanciare doveva essere lui, e cosi si è inventato il pianista, con l aurea da psicofragile, che compone mentre ha un attacco di panico, e tutte ste stronzate per fare passare 4 note che un qualsiasi studente di composizione saprebbe scrivere. nel senso che dopo la prima canzoncina, allevi un cazzo di nulla ha detto piu. benchè lo strumento lo sappia usare.


Craig Armostrong, tra i contemporanei, magari per scrivere per film, ha usato maggiore impegno e sicuramente maggiori capacità,questo voglio dire. per non citare Morricone 

per dire insomma che se vuoi dire qualcosa e ne hai di* capacità, *non si passa solo attraverso la cacca di artista.

se poi lo stesso che mi ha fatto la cacca, mi propone un qualcosa di interessante..ok...mi arrendo e taccio.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che i mezzi bisogna saperli usare, appunto cara, ma se mi fai una cacca di bronzo non ti sforzi cosi tanto a usare il materiale a disposizione.
> 
> é un po' come Allevi, lo sai quanto ci vuole a scrivere quelle cose che sono diventate un cult per la discografia italiana ? un qualsiasi allievo all ottavo anno è capace di farle.
> 
> ...


lapalissiano


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i mezzi bisogna saperli usare ed il fatto che esitano è solo un vantaggio conquistato; se c'è una cosa che l'arte deve fare è testimoniare il proprio tempo.


Mah...da sempre l'artista è uno che guarda avanti rispetto alla sua epoca...
Di fatto va così che chi è di grido per i contemporanei...poi finisce nel dimenticatoio...
L'artista non compreso dai contemporanei invece viene rivalutato dai posteri...

Penso che il tempo sia l'unico decende vaglio critico...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> certo che i mezzi bisogna saperli usare, appunto cara, ma se mi fai una cacca di bronzo non ti sforzi cosi tanto a usare il materiale a disposizione.
> 
> é un po' come Allevi, lo sai quanto ci vuole a scrivere quelle cose che sono diventate un cult per la discografia italiana ? un qualsiasi allievo all ottavo anno è capace di farle.
> 
> ...


Allevi sa benissimo che tempo due anni sarà dimenticato...
Che ne è di Richard Claidermann eh?
Chi lo caga?

La musica di Armostrong troverà il suo tempo...

Se tu leggi i tre volumi dedicati al 900 della edt...troverai come tanti fenomeni salutati dai contemporanei in un certo modo sono entrati poi nel parnaso degli dei...

Vedi anche all'epoca di Bach...
Bach era considerato dai contemporanei "gotico".
La sua musica rimase chiusa nella cerchia dei suoi allievi.

CHi era l'Allevi della situazion? Telemann.

Oggi anche il can de picci sa chi è Bach...
Chiedi in giro quanti conoscono Telemann

Allevi piuttosto è stato bravissimo a cavalcare l'onda e ad autopromuoversi...

Come docente io me lo sono trovato tra i piedi...quando le allieve adolescenti mi hanno chiesto di studiare pezzi di Allevi...ma è lì che io ho smontato per loro tre pezzi di Allevi e tre Notturni di Chopin ed è lì che a tavolino ho mostrato dove Allevi è scontato e banale e dove Chopin è geniale...

E ho detto loro...mie care...Chopin era l'Allevi dell'epoca...
Ma care figliuole...Chopin scriveva notturni e pezzi di carattere per i salotti delle sue amata ammiratrici...

E quando si mise a comporre per i suoi amici musicisti...diede delle risposte originalissime...
Fino a spingersi in quel regno dove l'amico Schumann scrisse questa non è più musica...

E il pezzo in questione è questo...
Qui per altro in una versione mai più superata da nessuno...e che mostra le immense capacità di Cirano...

Ma è ottimo esempio di come l'artista è avanti rispetto alla sua epoca...

[video=youtube;N7bcicDgjiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7bcicDgjiU[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allevi sa benissimo che tempo due anni sarà dimenticato...
> Che ne è di Richard Claidermann eh?
> Chi lo caga?
> 
> ...



Sono d accordo Conte, pero' Telemann ha dimostrato di saper scrivere per tutti gli strumenti . Allevi non ha ancora dato dimostrazione  di saperlo fare. Armstrong, si.

una gerarchia quindi c'è di contenuto.

forse domani ad Allevi verà dedicato uno spazio di 10 righe sulla edt futura. ad Armstrong...un qualcosina di piu.

é un poco come leggere qualche pagina di Moccia, a me dopo 10 righe mi appalla, mi sembra di leggere un adolescente, se leggo Carofiglio, già siamo su un piano diverso.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Sono d accordo Conte, pero' Telemann ha dimostrato di saper scrivere per tutti gli strumenti . Allevi non ha ancora dato dimostrazione  di saperlo fare. Armstrong, si.
> 
> una gerarchia quindi c'è di contenuto.
> 
> ...


Infatti...no Allevi non avrà nemmeno le dieci righe...
Lui è il primo a saperlo. Credimi.

Vorrei spezzare una lama nei confronti di Morricone.
Certa critica volle farlo passare per compositore di serie B.
Benissimo, lui allora mostrò con lavori alla mano, di essere benissimo capace a comporre lavori compositivi per esperti eh? Di primissimo rilievo.
Lo stesso si potrebbe dire di Armstrong.
Allevi fuori dal suo giro armonico non sa andare...non solo gli mancano le idee, ma manca proprio la tecnica compositiva. Dovresti prenderti dei suoi spartiti e vedere come è fatta la sua musica...è vuota.

[video=youtube;t8D4RzKBCEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8D4RzKBCEY&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti...no Allevi non avrà nemmeno le dieci righe...
> ...


----------



## JON (18 Settembre 2012)

*P. Gauguin*


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;Ca8xUn7E7aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca8xUn7E7aI&feature=fvwrel[/video]



artista considerato tra i maggiori contemporanei.


In apalazzo madama questi allestisce questi video di ritratti , li ho visti in tibbù, che sono proprio video di volti, in mezzo a questa cornice settecentesca splendida.


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;KE5zIgx9fjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE5zIgx9fjw&feature=related[/video]



aiutatemi a capire, davvero.


io non reggo. che cz è ?


dico sul serio. aiutatemi, confortatemi sul fatto che ignori proprio l utilità.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Ottobre 2012)

*dal film " Quasi amici"*

"Ti sei mai chiesto perchè la gente sì interessa all'arte? Perchè è l'unico segno del nostro passaggio sulla terra"


























Non perdetevi questo film.


----------

